# The Cup of Stanley 10-11



## Sheldon

Times are Eastern.


1 Caps over 8 Rangers
2 Flyers over 7 Sabruhs
6 Habs curbstomp the faggy 3 Bruins
5 Lightning over 4 Pens

1 Nucks over 8 Blackhawks
7 Kings over 2 Sharks
3 Wings over 6 Yoties
5 Preds over 4 Ducks



1 Caps over 6 Habs
2 Flyers over 5 Lightning

1 Nucks over 7 Kings
3 Red Wings over 5 Predators



Caps over Flyers

Red Wings over Canucks



Wings win the Cup in 6 games over WSH. 



*Odds:*
NHL Futures Betting, 2011 Stanley Cup Odds at Bodog Sportsbook
Canucks are 3/1 cup favorites while the Caps are 11/2. Wings are 9/1



Btw, I suck at this.


----------



## Oddball

As long as we get to see some more bitchin' Don Cherry suits, it's all good.


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> As long as we get to see some more bitchin' Don Cherry suits, it's all good.



fuc!! I'm blind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Vancouver over Chicago in 7
LA over San Jose in 6
Detroit over Phoenix in 4
Nashville over Anaheim in 6

Vancouver over LA in 5
Detroit over Nashville in 5

Vancouver over Detroit in 6



Washington over NYR in 6
Philly over Buffalo in 4
Boston over Montreal in 7
Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6

Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
Boston over Philly in 7

Boston over Pittsburgh in 6



Boston over Vancouver in 6

Bruins win cup.


----------



## Toro

I think they should just give out the trophy right now.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Toro said:


> I think they should just give out the trophy right now.








That's why they wont win. Yes I went there. lol.


----------



## Article 15

JamesInFlorida said:


> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> *Boston over Montreal in 7*
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> *Boston over Philly in 7*
> 
> *Boston over Pittsburgh in 6*
> 
> 
> *Boston over Vancouver in 6*
> 
> 
> *Bruins win cup.*



Holy shit!

Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Article 15 said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> *Boston over Montreal in 7*
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> *Boston over Philly in 7*
> 
> *Boston over Pittsburgh in 6*
> 
> 
> *Boston over Vancouver in 6*
> 
> 
> *Bruins win cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

I couldn't possibly be bothered with predicting the way the playoffs unfold.

All I know is that I'll be rooting for the Bruins even though I have zero confidence that they'll get beyond the second round.  I do however like their chances against the Habs.


----------



## Anachronism

manifold said:


> I couldn't possibly be bothered with predicting the way the playoffs unfold.
> 
> All I know is that I'll be rooting for the Bruins even though I have zero confidence that they'll get beyond the second round.  I do however like their chances against the Habs.



I'm definitely with you there, manifold. It's too difficult to predict the first round, nevermind anything beyond that when it come to the NHL playoffs.

I think the Bruins-Habs is going to be a tough series, but I'm really pulling for the Bruins.... Probably in Six games. Beyond that I have absolutely ZERO faith in Claude "The Fraud" Julien's chances to take this team any further. I hope I'm wrong, but nothing in the last two seasons has shown me otherwise


----------



## Montrovant

I will be rooting for the Wings, as I have been doing for years after my Islanders once again fail to make the playoffs 

I don't have VS so I won't be seeing much of the playoffs, unfortunately.  I blame my declining NHL viewership on the Tampa Bay Lightning; they should never have won the cup.  After they did, the NHL had it's strike, they were dropped by ESPN, it was a sign from the hockey gods!  A team from Tampa should never have won the Stanley Cup! 

Back on topic, I have only peripherally paid attention to hockey this season, so I have no idea which teams look good.  As such, I will fully endorse Sheldon's predictions in the OP.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheesh.. what a bunch of Hockey Morons...

It's Sharks all the way.....so.. kiss Shark tail...


----------



## Article 15

JamesInFlorida said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> *Boston over Montreal in 7*
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> *Boston over Philly in 7*
> 
> *Boston over Pittsburgh in 6*
> 
> 
> *Boston over Vancouver in 6*
> 
> 
> *Bruins win cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you, sir.  Tastes like a second round loss and a much needed coaching change.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Anachronism said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't possibly be bothered with predicting the way the playoffs unfold.
> 
> All I know is that I'll be rooting for the Bruins even though I have zero confidence that they'll get beyond the second round.  I do however like their chances against the Habs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely with you there, manifold. It's too difficult to predict the first round, nevermind anything beyond that when it come to the NHL playoffs.
> 
> I think the Bruins-Habs is going to be a tough series, but I'm really pulling for the Bruins.... Probably in Six games. Beyond that I have absolutely ZERO faith in Claude "The Fraud" Julien's chances to take this team any further. I hope I'm wrong, but nothing in the last two seasons has shown me otherwise
Click to expand...


I think the Bruins have a hot goalie so I give them at least a decent shot.


----------



## Anachronism

Article 15 said:


> Thank you, sir.  Tastes like a second round loss and a much needed coaching change.



I know that taste. Tastes sweet at first and turns bitter very quickly, leaving a real lousy aftertaste on the way down. I agree Claude "The Fraud" Julien needs to go if this team doesn't reach AT LEAST the Eastern Conference Finals and possibly the Cup Finals.



Mr_Rockhead said:


> I think the Bruins have a hot goalie so I give them at least a decent shot.



A wise hockey fan once told me.... "You can win a game where the other team scores a goal. You can NEVER win a game where YOU DON'T SCORE at least one goal." 

I'm much more concerned with the OFFENSE than I am with the defense. Especially once they get a lead and go into that "Prevent Defense" that Claude coaches. When you're up 2-1 halfway through the first period it's time to try and make it 3-1, not time to try and play 50 minutes of defensive hockey, like Claude preaches.


----------



## Article 15

Alls I know is I better not see any Canadiens diving into posts trying to draw major penalties like Pacioretty did.


----------



## Anachronism

Article 15 said:


> Alls I know is I better not see any Canadiens diving into posts trying to draw major penalties like Pacioretty did.



The Bruins are going to have to keep their emotions in check throughout the series. They can't take stupid retaliatory penalties when they get slashed, hooked, etc.... 

As a former HS football coach once said to me.... "The best way to get back at an opponent taking cheap shots is to get back up, point at the scoreboard where you're up by 21 points, and walk away." 

The Bruins need to play good, clean, physical hockey. Finish their checks, make their hits count, make the good play, and frustrate the crap out of Le Blu, Blanc, et Rouge. The Canadiens will be at a huge disadvantage if the Bruins keep their cool and just play the game. IF Montreal wants to get nasty, fine drop the gloves and go with it; but let THEM be the ones who start it.


----------



## Article 15

There's some great radio on right now on 98.5......

Gresh and Zo know dick about hockey and are getting their asses handed to them by this dude from the Montreal media.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> There's some great radio on right now on 98.5......
> 
> Gresh and Zo know dick about hockey and are getting their asses handed to them by this dude from the Montreal media.



gresh and zo are about the only argument in favor of listening to eei these days. 

they really suck


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some great radio on right now on 98.5......
> 
> Gresh and Zo know dick about hockey and are getting their asses handed to them by this dude from the Montreal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gresh and zo are about the only argument in favor of listening to eei these days.
> 
> they really suck
Click to expand...


Aye.  They only know football and are bumbling morons on everything else.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some great radio on right now on 98.5......
> 
> Gresh and Zo know dick about hockey and are getting their asses handed to them by this dude from the Montreal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gresh and zo are about the only argument in favor of listening to eei these days.
> 
> they really suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye.  They only know football and are bumbling morons on everything else.
Click to expand...


this guy is handing them their asses.

he must have really big hands.


----------



## manifold

btw...

Much to del's chagrin, Robert Gordon Orr will not be lacing them up for this series.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> gresh and zo are about the only argument in favor of listening to eei these days.
> 
> they really suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye.  They only know football and are bumbling morons on everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this guy is handing them their asses.
> 
> he must have really big hands.
Click to expand...


For real.

This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.

They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.


----------



## manifold

You can thank Felger for the fact that the Bruins even get discussed at all on the radio.

I do laugh my ass off when I here Callahan on EEI trying to talk about the B's now as if he cares, after he spent the last ten+ years (before 98.5) ridiculing any and every caller that dared to want to talk Bruins. What a fuck'n fraud.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> You can thank Felger for the fact that the Bruins even get discussed at all on the radio.
> 
> I do laugh my ass off when I here Callahan on EEI trying to talk about the B's now as if he cares, after he spent the last ten+ years (before 98.5) ridiculing any and every caller that dared to want to talk Bruins. What a fuck'n fraud.



Callahan is the biggest douche in Boston sports media.  Think about that.


----------



## manifold

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank Felger for the fact that the Bruins even get discussed at all on the radio.
> 
> I do laugh my ass off when I here Callahan on EEI trying to talk about the B's now as if he cares, after he spent the last ten+ years (before 98.5) ridiculing any and every caller that dared to want to talk Bruins. What a fuck'n fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callahan is the biggest douche in Boston sports media.  Think about that.
Click to expand...


And then some.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> btw...
> 
> Much to del's chagrin, Robert Gordon Orr will not be lacing them up for this series.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?










*sigh


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw...
> 
> Much to del's chagrin, Robert Gordon Orr will not be lacing them up for this series.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh
Click to expand...


We got a lot of young talent on this team.  If Seguin develops we will win a cup eventually.


----------



## manifold

Article 15 said:


> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.



I'm generally not listening except for drive time. And for my money, 98.5 kicks the living shit out of EEI on both the morning and evening commute.

But more importantly, did you hear any of the spontaneous, marathon Charlie Sheen episode of T&R?


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye.  They only know football and are bumbling morons on everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is handing them their asses.
> 
> he must have really big hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.
Click to expand...


"you can go to the chamber of music festival" 

mani's right about felger and hockey.

callahan can't be the biggest douche; his partner's still breathing


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm generally not listening except for drive time. And for my money, 98.5 kicks the living shit out of EEI on both the morning and evening commute.
> 
> But more importantly, did you hear any of the spontaneous, marathon Charlie Sheen episode of T&R?
Click to expand...


i heard some of it yesterday; it's on the web i assume.

sheen came across as a surprisingly likeable and funny guy, imo.

excellent radio. 

no one realized how bad eei sucked until there was a viable alternative and then it was glaringly obvious.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm generally not listening except for drive time. And for my money, 98.5 kicks the living shit out of EEI on both the morning and evening commute.
> 
> But more importantly, did you hear any of the spontaneous, marathon Charlie Sheen episode of T&R?
Click to expand...


Agreed on both fronts.

I work overnights and listen to JT the Brick every night so I heard the Sheen interview live.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw...
> 
> Much to del's chagrin, Robert Gordon Orr will not be lacing them up for this series.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got a lot of young talent on this team.  If Seguin develops we will win a cup eventually.
Click to expand...


not with claude behind the bench, but the talent is there


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is handing them their asses.
> 
> he must have really big hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "you can go to the chamber of music festival"
> 
> mani's right about felger and hockey.
> 
> callahan can't be the biggest douche; his partner's still breathing
Click to expand...




Check your W-4 and get back to me!


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a lot of young talent on this team.  If Seguin develops we will win a cup eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not with claude behind the bench, but the talent is there
Click to expand...


Yeah, I made that post assuming  was Claude not behind the bench.  

I've been calling for him to go for two years now.


----------



## Article 15

Oddball said:


>



Don Cherry always delivers.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For real.
> 
> This has been going on for like 15 minutes now.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to know they are getting owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you can go to the chamber of music festival"
> 
> mani's right about felger and hockey.
> 
> callahan can't be the biggest douche; his partner's still breathing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your W-4 and get back to me!
Click to expand...


i used to see him around when he lived in norwell. 

i bet his favorite words are *do you know who i am?*


----------



## Anachronism

Article 15 said:


> We got a lot of young talent on this team.  If Seguin develops we will win a cup eventually.



Seguin cannot develop until Claude "The Fraud" Julien is out the door. 

I honestly think that the Bruins were HOPING that Seguin would go with the #1 pick in the draft and leave them with Taylor Hall. I'm not really sure they wanted Seguin, but after all the "Either one of them is great. We'd be happy to have either Seguin or Hall." talk for almost a year they couldn't NOT pick Seguin with the #2 selection. I base this on the fact that Hall was described as a much better two-way player than Seguin. Seguin is an OFFENSIVE ZONE player. He's never going to be a great two-way guy, and definitely not a defensive force, which is what Julien wants from his forwards. Until the coaching staff allows him to focus on his OFFENSE rather than defense, he's not going to blossom into the type of player he has the potential to be.


----------



## del

some knucklehead is glorifying that walleyed fraud because he *played* 10 years in the nfl.

the only time i actually saw the guy play, he sucked.


----------



## manifold

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly, did you hear any of the spontaneous, marathon Charlie Sheen episode of T&R?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard some of it yesterday; it's on the web i assume.
> 
> sheen came across as a surprisingly likeable and funny guy, imo.
> 
> excellent radio.
Click to expand...


I agree.  He also seemed a heckuva lot more lucid than his today show interview.

But what about "Nails" Dykstra?  He was off his friggin rocker, and Sheen was clearly doing his best to help him out before wisely pulling the plug.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more importantly, did you hear any of the spontaneous, marathon Charlie Sheen episode of T&R?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard some of it yesterday; it's on the web i assume.
> 
> sheen came across as a surprisingly likeable and funny guy, imo.
> 
> excellent radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  He also seemed a heckuva lot more lucid than his today show interview.
> 
> But what about "Nails" Dykstra?  He was off his friggin rocker, and Sheen was clearly doing his best to help him out before wisely pulling the plug.
Click to expand...


sheen's got more AA in him than he thinks, and i mean that as a compliment.


----------



## manifold

del said:


> some knucklehead is glorifying that walleyed fraud because he *played* 10 years in the nfl.
> 
> the only time i actually saw the guy play, he sucked.



Sadly, nobody sucks Zo's cock about his NFL career more than our very own Senator Scott Brown.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## del

manifold said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> some knucklehead is glorifying that walleyed fraud because he *played* 10 years in the nfl.
> 
> the only time i actually saw the guy play, he sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, nobody sucks Zo's cock about his NFL career more than our very own Senator Scott Brown.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


once a jocksniffer...

as long as he doesn't want to nominate him to the federal bench, i can live with it.


----------



## manifold

I remember a college buddy of mine once came really close to getting his ass kicked by Scott Zolak.

We were at a club in Boston and in walks Zolak and a couple of other players that I can't remember (back up linemen). And the Patriots had just drafted Bledsoe either that day or within the last day or two. So my buddy, shitfaced beyond reason, just kept yelling "BLEDSOE" within earshot of Zolak every chance he got. Finally, one of the other players came over to our table and politely asked him to stop. Apparently, and understandably in hindsight, the drafting of Bledsoe was the precise reason why Zolak was out drinking that night.

It must've really sucked in training camp when Zo got dropped to third string behind Secules.


----------



## Zander

Detroit all the way. No contest. A lock. Bet your retirement. It's gonna happen.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> I remember a college buddy of mine once came really close to getting his ass kicked by Scott Zolak.
> 
> We were at a club in Boston and in walks Zolak and a couple of other players that I can't remember (back up linemen). And the Patriots had just drafted Bledsoe either that day or within the last day or two. So my buddy, shitfaced beyond reason, just kept yelling "BLEDSOE" within earshot of Zolak every chance he got. Finally, one of the other players came over to our table and politely asked him to stop. Apparently, and understandably in hindsight, the drafting of Bledsoe was the precise reason why Zolak was out drinking that night.
> 
> It must've really sucked in training camp when Zo got dropped to third string behind Secules.



what probably sucked even worse was when bledsoe got hurt and zo realized he actually was going to have to play. he held a clipboard with the best of them, but he was no damon huarte


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Cherry always delivers.
Click to expand...


too bad he couldn't count.


----------



## manifold

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Cherry always delivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too bad he couldn't count.
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Cherry always delivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad he couldn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## del

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad he couldn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


zackly


----------



## Toro

The Vancouver Canucks - 2012 Stanley Cup Champions - shut out their recent nemesis, the Chicago Blackhawks, 2-0.  It is the first game of a 16 game sweep to the Cup, and the first time a team will have won Lord Stanley's mug without being scored upon!


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> The Vancouver Canucks - 2012 Stanley Cup Champions - shut out their recent nemesis, the Chicago Blackhawks, 2-0.  It is the first game of a 16 game sweep to the Cup, and the first time a team will have won Lord Stanley's mug without being scored upon!



the Sedin's are great, but the Canuckleheads will be crushed like a cockroachs when they face the almighty, all powerful, incredibly talented, all time most winningest franchise in all of NHL history- the Detroit RED WINGS!!!!


----------



## Toro

Zander

My uncle coached the Red Wings coach when he was a kid. So I can see where you're coming from!


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander
> 
> My uncle coached the Red Wings coach when he was a kid. So I can see where you're coming from!



Is that an insult??  A child coaching the greatest sports franchise in history?!! 

Seriously though, I love this time of year - I truly believe that the Stanley Cup is the hardest to win of any of the major championships in sports. The combination of the long regular season, then the playoffs with the overtimes...it's brutal, relentless, and awesome!! 

Which ever team wins - they deserve it!

EDIT - except Pittsburgh - if they win it's all luck!!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Article 15 said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir.  Tastes like a second round loss and a much needed coaching change.
Click to expand...


Depends. Goaltending can make up for crappy coaching (see Edmonton's run a few years ago, Calgary's run in 04, Anaheim's run with Giggy, etc.). If Thomas is on, and keeps playing like he has all year-the Bruins are going to be very hard to beat.


----------



## Article 15

Bruins really brought it tonight


----------



## del

claude's a genius


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> claude's a genius



I'm really glad Ryder was in there instead of the kid ....


----------



## Article 15

And I just popped by the Sports Hub site ... they actually have the full simulcast with the Tony Marinaro guy or whatever linked on the page.  Wow.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> claude's a genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really glad Ryder was in there instead of the kid ....
Click to expand...


yeah, we might have lost 3-1 if seguin played


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well .. the Sharks looked sleepy but still won....

Goaltenders doing great.... they have the horses if the Defense can step up..


----------



## Toro

The Coronation of the Vancouver Canucks continued last night, as Vancouver recorded its second of what will be a 16-game sweep as we march triumphantly toward the Cup.  Amazingly and unexpectedly, the Chicago Blackhawks scored!  But it wasn't enough, as the Canucks won 4-3.


----------



## Zander

The almighty Red Wings will extend their playoff lead over the Coyotes today to 2 -0 at 1:00 PM EST today. 

It's a lock- bet your 401K, your house, and your fat ugly children on a Detroit win today.


----------



## Zander

Zander said:


> The almighty Red Wings will extend their playoff lead over the Coyotes today to 2 -0 at 1:00 PM EST today.
> 
> It's a lock- bet your 401K, your house, and your fat ugly children on a Detroit win today.



Wings now officially up 2-0. 
Had you dummies followed my advice your retirement plans would have significantly increased in value, your house payment would have decreased, and your fat ugly children,....well they'd still be fat and ugly - like you. (Unless you're a Red Wings fan, then your children would be leaders of men and seducers of women.)
Go WINGS!!!


----------



## Toro

Habs go up 2-0 against the Bees. Boston is 0-26 in playoff series when going down 0-2. There doesn't seem to be much reason to expect them to go 1-26.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Habs go up 2-0 against the Bees. Boston is 0-26 in playoff series when going down 0-2. There doesn't seem to be much reason to expect them to go 1-26.



they suck-that is all.

at least i can focus on the train  wreck that the sox have become.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sharks sucked tonight...they lost 4 to nothing...should have been much worse..


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sharks sucked tonight...they lost 4 to nothing...should have much worse..



The Kings outplayed them...plain and simple.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks sucked tonight...they lost 4 to nothing...should have much worse..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kings outplayed them...plain and simple.
Click to expand...


Yup.. no doubt about that...


----------



## Toro

The 2011 Stanley Cup Champions, Vancouver Canucks, made it 3-0 against the Chicago Blackhawks.  This game belonged to Canuck netminder Victor Luongo who stood on his head, robbing Patrick Kane blind a couple of times.  In truth, Chicago were the better team tonight, and left everything on the ice. But champions have to win games where they are outplayed, and Vancouver did so tonight.  Tuesday should see the end of the series and a well-deserved break before the Vancouver's next hapless victim!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Toro said:


> The 2011 Stanley Cup Champions, Vancouver Canucks, made it 3-0 against the Chicago Blackhawks.  This game belonged to Canuck netminder Victor Luongo who stood on his head, robbing Patrick Kane blind a couple of times.  In truth, Chicago were the better team tonight, and left everything on the ice. But champions have to win games where they are outplayed, and Vancouver did so tonight.  Tuesday should see the end of the series and a well-deserved break before the Vancouver's next hapless victim!



I'm disturbed by your happiness...


----------



## Oddball

We interrupt your regularly scheduled thread for another awesome Don Cherry suit...


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Oddball said:


> We interrupt your regularly scheduled thread for another awesome Don Cherry suit...



I see your Cherry suit and raise you to:






Notice the eyeballs on the hat...

And for the record I love Don Cherry haha.


----------



## Zander

Thanks to my wife, who is friends with Tim Lieweke the CEO of AEG, I am sitting in a luxury box at the Staples Center for tonight's game versus the Sharks. WOOHOO!!! 

 Since AEG owns the team, I am imagining it is at center ice (fingers crossed!!)  but ya never know. Hell, I'd go if the seats were in the nosebleeds.  

The Kings are wearing their black uniforms and the fans are have been asked wear BLACK clothes and wave BLACK towels. It should be fun!!! 

I'll shoot a few photo's and post 'em manana!!

GO KINGS!!! 
GO WINGS!!!


----------



## Toro

Cool!  Have fun Zander!


----------



## elvis




----------



## Zander

What an incredble game. The Kings came out fast and scored a goal within a minute! The fans go wild!!! Then 90 seconds later took a 2-0 lead. The 21000 fans at the sold out Staple center were roaring- seriously- it was incredible!  The fun didn't stop, by the end of 1st period the Kings had a 4-0 lead.  We were feeling pretty good. Then a cheap goal snuck past Jonathon Quick. Dissappointing, but not earth shattering. After all, we still have a 3 goal lead!. This is the playoffs- nobody comes back from a 4 goal deficit- EVER!!! 

Then midway through the 2nd the Sharks Joe Thornton hit a gorgeous one-timer through the five hole to make it a 4-2 game. It was a beautiful goal.  I was getting slightly nervous, but still confident that the Kings would win. Suddenly BOOM- just a few minutes later a power play goal makes it a 4-3 game...uh oh..... 

The Kings rally, and a short minute or so late score a textbook goal from the right slot!! WOOHOO!!!  We're back to a 2 goal lead- King 5- Sharks 3. Feeling confident again and so is the crowd. 

But the SHarks never gave up hope and on another power play- cut the lead back to 1. Uh..oh... before I knew it we were tied 5-5 and headed to overtime.  OMFG!! 

The sharks had the momentum and the skills to close the deal and 3 minutes in put the game away 5-6 Sharks win....

What a roller coaster!! Fun, but exhausting.

PS- I caught a great photo of the 1st king goal- I will load it later.


----------



## Zander

The Wings get the job done in 4.....sahhwweeet!!! Now they'll rest and get ready for their next victim.....


----------



## Sheldon

Game 4. Habs will win 3-1, third goal being an empty-netter.

Bruins sux.


----------



## Zander

Here are a few photo's from the Kings game on Tuesday night. 
This the first goal- that's the puck going through the net!!  Luck shot eh?


----------



## Zander

Here's another lucky shot - this time the sharks scoring on the Kings..BOO!!!


----------



## Zander

Here's the important photo.....


----------



## Zander

oye....


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander

back to the important stuff!!


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Here's the important photo.....



Great picture.  Too bad it was spoiled by that guy in the middle!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander

A few more fun photo's.....


----------



## Lumpy 1

It's looking like the Sharks got their mojo back... sorry Zander...


----------



## Toro

Maybe the Bruins are going to make it 1-26.


----------



## Sheldon

Good pics Zander. You get any numbers? 




Toro said:


> Maybe the Bruins are going to make it 1-26.



You wash your mouf out with soap this instant, mister. Shame on you. Shame.


----------



## manifold

Toro said:


> Maybe the Bruins are going to make it 1-26.



And 1-6

In those 26 series, 6 times they managed to tie the series at two a piece, obviously going on to lose anyway in the first 5.  But here is the kicker, all 6 were against the Habs.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

sheldon said:


> times are eastern.
> 
> 
> 1 caps over 8 rangers
> 2 flyers over 7 sabruhs
> 6 habs curbstomp the faggy 3 bruins
> 5 lightning over 4 pens
> 
> 1 nucks over 8 blackhawks
> 7 kings over 2 sharks
> 3 wings over 6 yoties
> 5 preds over 4 ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 1 caps over 6 habs
> 2 flyers over 5 lightning
> 
> 1 nucks over 7 kings
> 3 red wings over 5 predators
> 
> 
> 
> caps over flyers
> 
> red wings over canucks
> 
> 
> 
> wings win the cup in 6 games over wsh.
> 
> 
> 
> *odds:*
> nhl futures betting, 2011 stanley cup odds at bodog sportsbook
> canucks are 3/1 cup favorites while the caps are 11/2. Wings are 9/1
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i suck at this.



cough cough ot win 

:d


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

sheldon watch this buddy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suYsb12Wf1I]YouTube - Boston Bruins - Montreal Canadiens[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> *Boston over Montreal in 7*
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> *Boston over Philly in 7*
> 
> *Boston over Pittsburgh in 6*
> 
> 
> *Boston over Vancouver in 6*
> 
> 
> *Bruins win cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!
Click to expand...


But he is right


----------



## Shooter

GO BRUINS!!!!!

Been a Bruins fan since I was a child.  Bobby Orr was my childhood sports hero.  

Right now we're in a war with the evil Canadiens.

I hate Montreal.  They're the Yankess of the NHL.


----------



## Zander

Sheldon said:


> Good pics Zander. You get any numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Bruins are going to make it 1-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wash your mouf out with soap this instant, mister. Shame on you. Shame.
Click to expand...


Did I mention that my wife was with me??


----------



## Shooter

Bruins are my team but I also root for the Lightning too ever since they became a franchise in the 90s.  

And *DAMN* they are going all Deliverance on Pittsburgh right now in the early game.  They were up at one point 7-0.  Now it's 7-2.

This win will make it a 3-2 series.  The Bolts *may* still have a chance.


----------



## Shooter

The massacre is over.  8-2 is your final.

If the Bolts can win Monday at home they'll push it to Game 7.


----------



## Zander

Henrik Zetterberg and Johan Franzen will be ready for the Detroit Red Wings in Round 2........and then you will witness the awesome firepower of this fully armed and fully operational battle station!!! WOOHOOO!!! 

PS- Thanks Phoenix Coyotes, we appreciate you laying down like lambs in 4 easy games so the Mighty Red Wings can rest our starters and get healthy for the next round. You're the best Phoenix!! 

GO RED WINGS!!


----------



## Shooter

Zander said:


> Henrik Zetterberg and Johan Franzen will be ready for the Detroit Red Wings in Round 2[/URL]........and then you will witness the awesome firepower of this fully armed and fully operational battle station!!! WOOHOOO!!!



Offense hasn't been the Red Wings' problem.  They rank near the bottom of the league in GAs and I'm not positive their goalie can step up in the deep games in the playoffs.


----------



## Zander

Defense wins championships and Detroit is stacked. Jimmy Howard has been hot in goal after a mediocre regular season. With Nick Lidstrom, Franzen, Kronwall, Rafalski, and Stuart all peaking at the right time - they Wings are the best defensive team in the playoffs right now, and the team to beat. Period.


----------



## Shooter

Zander said:


> Defense wins championships and Detroit is stacked. Jimmy Howard has been hot in goal after a mediocre regular season. With Nick Lidstrom, Franzen, Kronwall, Rafalski, and Stuart all peaking at the right time - they Wings are the best defensive team in the playoffs right now, and the team to beat. Period.



You're speaking with your heart and not your brain.  The Red Wings are 23rd in the league in Goals Against and Howard is giving up 2.5 goals a game.

Sorry to burst your bubble but that isn't the best defensive team in the playoffs.  Not even remotely close.

Will they get better on D in the playoffs?  Maybe.  But we haven't seen anything to indicate that yet.

Zetterberg has been in beast-mode this year and is playing extremely strong.  He sure is fun to watch.


----------



## Zander

We'll see what happens. The Stanley Cup is the hardest championship to win in sports. Anything can happen. I like Detroit's chances, especially with Zetterberg back in the line up. 

Nobody is playing better than Detroit right now- that is why they are at home resting up, getting laid in their own beds every night,  and getting healthy.  Meanwhile the other playoff teams are all playing long, hard games, getting beaten up, and tiring out.  And the Vancouver Canuckleheads- the "pre-ordained" favorites, will be lucky to get to the next round!  

 The regular season doesn't mean shit in the playoffs. The Wings were  23rd in goals against (2.89) this regular. But remember: The Wings were 20th in goals against (2.93) in 2008-09, when they went to Game 7 of the Cup final. The regular season doesn't mean SHIT in the playoffs.


----------



## Shooter

Damn.  My Bruins are giving me a heart attack.

Knotted up at 1 headed into double-overtime.


----------



## Shooter

*WOW!!!!!* Tim Thomas just made an incredible save 2-on-1 in double-overtime.


----------



## Shooter

*BOOM!!!!!*  Bruins win in double-overtime.

Boston now leads 3-2 over the evil Habs.


----------



## Toro

lol

The Habs did the same thing a couple of years ago, going up 2-0 against Carolina, going home, and blew it.

I can tell you there will be a lot of smug Canadiens fans north of the border crying in their beer tonight!


----------



## Zander

My wife is from Boston......I am happy for the Bruins fans. Tonight they will  

Still gotta win 4 though.........


----------



## Zander

The regular season doesn't mean shit in the playoffs...Vancouver had the best record in hockey and led the WEST by 10 points.  Chicago barely scraped in to the playoffs and was the 8 seed.....- after falling down 3-0 in the series - the Blackhawks have now tied the Canucks in their series. ...   Bring on game 7!!!! 

The regular season don't mean shit...this is the PLAYOFFS!!! WIN OR GO HOME!!!


----------



## Toro

Oh, I've seen this movie before ...


----------



## Toro

Search tag at the bottom

"article15 has a big dick usmessageboard"

WTF?


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Oh, I've seen this movie before ...



I feel your pain.....


The Canucks must win game 7. Or they go home and the President's Cup Curse lives.....(Detroit knows that curse well!)  Either way, it's gonna be a great game!


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've seen this movie before ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.....
> 
> 
> The Canucks must win game 7. Or they go home and the President's Cup Curse lives.....(Detroit knows that curse well!)  Either way, it's gonna be a great game!
Click to expand...


Yeah, and I'm probably going to miss it.  I'm traveling.


----------



## B. Kidd

Gotta love those pesky comeback Flyers.


----------



## Zander

B. Kidd said:


> Gotta love those pesky comeback Flyers.



No doubt. I thought Buffalo had the game well in hand.....oops!! Gotta love it.


----------



## ginscpy

Seattle team won the Stanley  Cup  around 1920


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Search tag at the bottom
> 
> "article15 has a big dick usmessageboard"
> 
> WTF?



Sorry but I haven't been able to sit down since saturday.








Hey Sheldon.....its over tonight buddy   (I hope)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article is Right, bruins will win this year you guys should just watch baseball


----------



## Oddball

Cherry-mania is runnin' wild!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shark's on the way to the second round.. Sheesh

I guess I can cut back on the heart medication for a short while...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Damn Habs and stupid boarding penalty for lucic.   

Cheating canadians


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> Damn Habs and stupid boarding penalty for lucic.
> 
> Cheating canadians



Quit yer whinin. The Bruins didn't come to play last night at all. Taking stupid penalties. Marchand missing the EMPTY NET. No fire. No fight. No heart whatsoever. 

The one good thing that will come from their loss tonight is that hopefully Neely will start the housecleaning tomorrow morning about 8am. Here's a starting list of who needs to go in my mind..... Julien, Chiarelli, Chara, Thomas, and possibly Bergeron (for the stupid delay of game penalty last night). Marchand should be fined his playoff check for missing that open net, too.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> Damn Habs and stupid boarding penalty for lucic.
> 
> Cheating canadians






Is he going to be allowed to play tonight or is he still suspended?


----------



## Valerie

> *
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension
> 
> 
> Hit on Jaroslav Spacek may lead to suspension *
> 
> MONTREAL  The Bruins found themselves down a man, a very big man, early in the second period of last nights 2-1 loss to the Canadiens in Game 6 of their first-round playoff series.
> 
> Milan Lucic was given a five-minute major for boarding and a game misconduct after he hit Jaroslav Spacek into the boards at center ice. Spacek hit his head on the glass and got cut. He fell to the ice and stayed there for quite a while until he was attended to by the team trainer. Spacek eventually got up and was led to the dressing room. He got a few stitches and returned to the game, playing 16:31.
> 
> ...
> 
> *
> If the league stays consistent  and thats a big if  Lucic should be able to play in tonights Game 7.*
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Anachronism

Valerie said:


>



It won't help. That team is DONE. They proved it last night. No heart. No guts. No balls. No brains. From the coach/GM right on down to the fourth liners.

What they should do tonight, regardless of any suspension is get Seguin one game of playoff experience before they get shown the door by the Habs so that whoever the next coach is doesn't have to try and do all of that next year.


----------



## Valerie

Anachronism said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't help. That team is DONE. They proved it last night. No heart. No guts. No balls. No brains. From the coach/GM right on down to the fourth liners.
Click to expand...




  We shall see...


----------



## Anachronism

Valerie said:


> We shall see...



You might, but I won't. I have any number of things that I can and will do tonight rather than wasting a fourth night in the last two weeks watching those worthless sacks of shit who don't even deserve to be wearing the Spoked B on their chests. In fact I won't be watching them again until there is a significant change in the organization. At a minumum....

Claude (The Fraud) Julien FIRED
Peter Chiarelli FIRED
Zdeno Chara GONE
Tim Thomas GONE
An OFFENSIVE MINDED COACH is brought in


----------



## Valerie

Anachronism said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might, but I won't. I have any number of things that I can and will do tonight rather than wasting a fourth night in the last two weeks watching those worthless sacks of shit who don't even deserve to be wearing the Spoked B on their chests. In fact I won't be watching them again until there is a significant change in the organization. At a minumum....
> 
> Claude (The Fraud) Julien FIRED
> Peter Chiarelli FIRED
> Zdeno Chara GONE
> Tim Thomas GONE
> An OFFENSIVE MINDED COACH is brought in
Click to expand...





So the Bruins are included in your massive ignore list too........?


----------



## Anachronism

Valerie said:


> So the Bruins are included in your massive ignore list too........?



Pretty much. Which gives you one thing in common with them, sweetie.

Buh Bye.


----------



## Valerie

Anachronism said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Bruins are included in your massive ignore list too........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Which gives you one thing in common with them, sweetie.
> 
> Buh Bye.
Click to expand...





I'm crushed!    Good to know your standards of ignorability first hand, though...


----------



## del

Valerie said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Bruins are included in your massive ignore list too........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Which gives you one thing in common with them, sweetie.
> 
> Buh Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crushed!    Good to know your standards of ignorability first hand, though...
Click to expand...


we're just gonna give him his own forum- the size of his ignore list is starting to crash the server.


----------



## Valerie

del said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Which gives you one thing in common with them, sweetie.
> 
> Buh Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crushed!    Good to know your standards of ignorability first hand, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we're just gonna give him his own forum- the size of his ignore list is starting to crash the server.
Click to expand...





  Funny, that's the first time I've ever even talked to the freak...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> Damn Habs and stupid boarding penalty for lucic.
> 
> Cheating canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer whinin. The Bruins didn't come to play last night at all. Taking stupid penalties. Marchand missing the EMPTY NET. No fire. No fight. No heart whatsoever.
> 
> The one good thing that will come from their loss tonight is that hopefully Neely will start the housecleaning tomorrow morning about 8am. Here's a starting list of who needs to go in my mind..... Julien, Chiarelli, Chara, Thomas, and possibly Bergeron (for the stupid delay of game penalty last night). Marchand should be fined his playoff check for missing that open net, too.
Click to expand...


Your off your rocker.  Get rid of chara, thomas, and bergeron, who hit you with the stupid stick this morning 

Julien on the other hand, great in the regular season but playoffs....bad track record with bruins.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> *
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension
> 
> 
> Hit on Jaroslav Spacek may lead to suspension *
> 
> MONTREAL  The Bruins found themselves down a man, a very big man, early in the second period of last nights 2-1 loss to the Canadiens in Game 6 of their first-round playoff series.
> 
> Milan Lucic was given a five-minute major for boarding and a game misconduct after he hit Jaroslav Spacek into the boards at center ice. Spacek hit his head on the glass and got cut. He fell to the ice and stayed there for quite a while until he was attended to by the team trainer. Spacek eventually got up and was led to the dressing room. He got a few stitches and returned to the game, playing 16:31.
> 
> ...
> 
> *
> If the league stays consistent  and thats a big if  Lucic should be able to play in tonights Game 7.*
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension - BostonHerald.com
Click to expand...


That wont happen, it was NOT a hit to the head.  Its clearly visable in the footage that lucic hit him in the body.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAP657MO4Zo]YouTube - Milan Lucic Boarding Hit on Jaroslav Spacek (HD)[/ame]

It wasn't completely from behind either, if his head was up he would have seen lucic coming.

Those announcers are idiots, it was totally not from behind.  He turned right before lucic hit him.


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Your off your rocker.  Get rid of chara, thomas, and bergeron, who hit you with the stupid stick this morning



The same person who years ago taught me a couple of things about sports in general and hockey specifically.....

1. Players are paid to WIN GAMES, not play them. (refers to all of them)

2. Mental mistakes are far worse than physical ones and should bring a much greater penalty. (refers to Thomas and Bergeron especially)

3. There's a difference between being sore, being hurt, and being injured. If you're not playing in the playoffs you better be the latter, and have the hospital bill to prove it (Chara)

4. Leadership is not saying "Go do this." Leadership is saying "Follow ME." (Chara)

5. In hockey the Regular Season means nothing. Keep all your stupid regular season awards and accolades. The only thing that matters is the Stanley Cup. (all of them)


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> YouTube - Milan Lucic Boarding Hit on Jaroslav Spacek (HD)
> 
> It wasn't completely from behind either, if his head was up he would have seen lucic coming.
> 
> Those announcers are idiots, it was totally not from behind.  He turned right before lucic hit him.






Thank you, I was looking for that earlier...


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Julien on the other hand, great in the regular season but playoffs....bad track record with bruins.



He's never been past the second round of the playoffs with ANY team he's coached in the NHL.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julien on the other hand, great in the regular season but playoffs....bad track record with bruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's never been past the second round of the playoffs with ANY team he's coached in the NHL.
Click to expand...


Thomas, Chara, and bergeron are all good players, hence my stupid stick comment .

Sure Thomas is a little too wild in the net at times but he does save a LOT of shots, best in the league save percentage for the season IIRC.

And Bergeron is good even if he made a stupid clear that ended up causing the loss last night.   Well that and NO ONE scored after the first goal....AGAIN.


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Thomas, Chara, and bergeron are all good players, hence my stupid stick comment .



Being a Good/Great player is only PART of the equation so far as I'm concerned. In my mind there is another attribute that needs to be part of the equation... being a SUCCESSFUL player. I don't believe that any players should be in the HOF unless they have achieved BOTH Greatness and Success. For example....

Bobby Orr.... Great Player and Won the Cup: Hall of Famer

Ray Borque (my favorite player of all time).... Great Player, but if he hadn't won the Cup in Colorado I would suggest he didn't belong in the Hall of Fame

Cam Neely.... Great Player, no Ring: No Hall of Fame in my mind.

The true GREATS have the ability to put their teams on their backs and carry them to a Championship.


----------



## Valerie

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, Chara, and bergeron are all good players, hence my stupid stick comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Good/Great player is only PART of the equation so far as I'm concerned. In my mind there is another attribute that needs to be part of the equation... being a SUCCESSFUL player. I don't believe that any players should be in the HOF unless they have achieved BOTH Greatness and Success. For example....
> 
> Bobby Orr.... Great Player and Won the Cup: Hall of Famer
> 
> Ray Borque (my favorite player of all time).... Great Player, but if he hadn't won the Cup in Colorado I would suggest he didn't belong in the Hall of Fame
> 
> Cam Neely.... Great Player, no Ring: No Hall of Fame in my mind.
> 
> The true GREATS have the ability to put their teams on their backs and carry them to a Championship.
Click to expand...





Certainly even the greats never had a greater ignore list than you though...


----------



## Montrovant

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, Chara, and bergeron are all good players, hence my stupid stick comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Good/Great player is only PART of the equation so far as I'm concerned. In my mind there is another attribute that needs to be part of the equation... being a SUCCESSFUL player. I don't believe that any players should be in the HOF unless they have achieved BOTH Greatness and Success. For example....
> 
> Bobby Orr.... Great Player and Won the Cup: Hall of Famer
> 
> Ray Borque (my favorite player of all time).... Great Player, but if he hadn't won the Cup in Colorado I would suggest he didn't belong in the Hall of Fame
> 
> Cam Neely.... Great Player, no Ring: No Hall of Fame in my mind.
> 
> The true GREATS have the ability to put their teams on their backs and carry them to a Championship.
Click to expand...


It would be fairly hard for a defenseman to carry a team to a championship.  I can see your point where forwards and goalies are concerned.

I'm not a Chara fan.  He doesn't appear to put full effort on the ice; to be fair to him, his extremely large frame may have more to do with it than the amount of effort, it's hard to say.

This is obviously just my opinion, but if you don't watch a game 7 your team is playing in, especially after watching the previous games, you are not a fan.  Being a sports fan involves enjoying the good AND suffering through the bad.  Being in a playoff game 7 isn't a bad, even if you think they should have won the last game


----------



## Anachronism

Montrovant said:


> This is obviously just my opinion, but if you don't watch a game 7 your team is playing in, especially after watching the previous games, you are not a fan.  Being a sports fan involves enjoying the good AND suffering through the bad.  Being in a playoff game 7 isn't a bad, even if you think they should have won the last game



As I said earlier, until they make those changes they're not a rooting interest of mine anymore. I do not have the time, interest, or energy to invest in teams that I don't think are doing things the right way or meeting my expectations. I require a return on the investment of my time, attention, and energy.

I walked away from the Boston Red Sox after Game 3 of the 2004 ALCS and haven't followed them with anything more than a passing interest since.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension
> 
> 
> Hit on Jaroslav Spacek may lead to suspension *
> 
> MONTREAL  The Bruins found themselves down a man, a very big man, early in the second period of last nights 2-1 loss to the Canadiens in Game 6 of their first-round playoff series.
> 
> Milan Lucic was given a five-minute major for boarding and a game misconduct after he hit Jaroslav Spacek into the boards at center ice. Spacek hit his head on the glass and got cut. He fell to the ice and stayed there for quite a while until he was attended to by the team trainer. Spacek eventually got up and was led to the dressing room. He got a few stitches and returned to the game, playing 16:31.
> 
> ...
> 
> *
> If the league stays consistent  and thats a big if  Lucic should be able to play in tonights Game 7.*
> 
> Milan Lucic awaits word on possible suspension - BostonHerald.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wont happen, it was NOT a hit to the head.  Its clearly visable in the footage that lucic hit him in the body.
Click to expand...





Phew!  





> BOSTON -- The Boston Bruins will have forward Milan Lucic in the lineup for Game 7 against the Montreal Canadiens on Wednesday night at TD Garden.
> 
> 2011 Stanley Cup playoffs: Boston Bruins' Milan Lucic won't be suspended for hit - ESPN Boston


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wont happen, it was NOT a hit to the head.  Its clearly visable in the footage that lucic hit him in the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSTON -- The Boston Bruins will have forward Milan Lucic in the lineup for Game 7 against the Montreal Canadiens on Wednesday night at TD Garden.
> 
> 2011 Stanley Cup playoffs: Boston Bruins' Milan Lucic won't be suspended for hit - ESPN Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  im good like that 

Well actually im such a hockey freak that i've seen the EXACT same hit happen before with the same in-game penalities and the same decision, no suspension.


Valerie is a Bruins Fan?


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wont happen, it was NOT a hit to the head.  Its clearly visable in the footage that lucic hit him in the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSTON -- The Boston Bruins will have forward Milan Lucic in the lineup for Game 7 against the Montreal Canadiens on Wednesday night at TD Garden.
> 
> 2011 Stanley Cup playoffs: Boston Bruins' Milan Lucic won't be suspended for hit - ESPN Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im good like that
> 
> Well actually im such a hockey freak that i've seen the EXACT same hit happen before with the same in-game penalities and the same decision, no suspension.
> 
> 
> Valerie is a Bruins Fan?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

Epic meltdown by Montreal....congrats Bruins fans!


----------



## Toro

Bruins are now 1-26. 

Poor Sheldon!


----------



## Shooter

Damn.  What a great night for me.  My Bruins and Lightning both won!!!!!

I am shocked the Bolts came back in the series like they did.  Winning 3 in a row is damn hard in playoff hockey.


----------



## Valerie

Zander said:


> Epic meltdown by Montreal....congrats Bruins fans!






 




> They hadnt won a Game 7 of any kind since 1994, when they played in the Old Garden and Boston had a new mayor named Tom Menino.
> 
> They were eliminated in heartbreaking Game 7s each of the last three seasons, and there were questions about their hearts and souls when they took the ice last night for the final game of their 33d playoff series against the hated Montreal Canadiens.
> 
> For one night, the Bruins made all the pain go away. No more agita on ice. Nathan Hortons booming slap shot in the sixth minute of overtime beat the Canadiens, 4-3, in Game 7 of their first-round playoff series last night at TD Garden.
> 
> Game 7. Bruins-Canadiens. Overtime. How much better does it get?
> 
> Game 7 joy for Bruins - The Boston Globe


----------



## Anachronism

Zander said:


> Epic meltdown by Montreal....congrats Bruins fans!



Nothing to congratulate the Bruins for. They beat a LOWER SEEDED TEAM in a FIRST ROUND Playoff Series. It took them ALL 7 GAMES to do it, and in THREE of their four wins, it required OVERTIME to get the job done. That's not something to celebrate in my mind.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

The bruins deserved the win...not based on gameplay but based on montreal's cheap cheating tactics of trying to get penalties through acting and diving.  

That 3rd goal by kelley was instant carma and that last goal by horton made me feel better about suban's goal on thomas.


----------



## Valerie

> *Round 2 starts this weekend on Broad Street in Philadelphia against the Flyers.* For sure, there are plenty of Philadelphia stories to be told, but let the Bruins and their fans enjoy last night for a few more hours.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Nothing could top the abject failure of the 2010 Bruins, who had a 3-0 series lead in the second round against the Flyers, saw the dominance fizzle as the Flyers won three straight, then came home to Causeway Street and lost, 4-3, after leading, 3-0.
> 
> A 3-0 lead at home in a Game 7 is a lock . . . unless you are the Bruins. Those Bruins coughed up four consecutive goals and went home for a summer of speculation about their mental toughness.
> 
> This was a lot of luggage to carry into the Jeremy Jacobs barn last night.
> 
> Game 7 joy for Bruins - The Boston Globe


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> The bruins deserved the win...not based on gameplay but based on montreal's cheap cheating tactics of trying to get penalties through acting and diving.
> 
> That 3rd goal by kelley was instant carma and that last goal by horton made me feel better about suban's goal on thomas.







Yep, they were flopping all over trying to draw penalties, it was pathetic...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bruins deserved the win...not based on gameplay but based on montreal's cheap cheating tactics of trying to get penalties through acting and diving.
> 
> That 3rd goal by kelley was instant carma and that last goal by horton made me feel better about suban's goal on thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were flopping all over trying to draw penalties, it was pathetic...
Click to expand...


did you see the Suban one where he was holding onto the stick and then just fell over backwards......I'm so glad they lost.

They are a good team and don't need to stoop to diving, their behavior really tarnishes the NHL.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bruins deserved the win...not based on gameplay but based on montreal's cheap cheating tactics of trying to get penalties through acting and diving.
> 
> That 3rd goal by kelley was instant carma and that last goal by horton made me feel better about suban's goal on thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were flopping all over trying to draw penalties, it was pathetic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you see the Suban one where he was holding onto the stick and then just fell over backwards......I'm so glad they lost.
> 
> They are a good team and don't need to stoop to diving, their behavior really tarnishes the NHL.
Click to expand...




Yes, he was holding his stick and pretending he was being hooked down.  I was so annoyed when he was the one to score the tying goal, too...

Then there was that other one who ran right into our guy who was standing still, and the Montreal player went down and acted like he just got hit by a bus...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they were flopping all over trying to draw penalties, it was pathetic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the Suban one where he was holding onto the stick and then just fell over backwards......I'm so glad they lost.
> 
> They are a good team and don't need to stoop to diving, their behavior really tarnishes the NHL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was holding his stick and pretending he was being hooked down.  I was so annoyed when he was the one to score the tying goal, too...
> 
> Then there was that other one who ran right into our guy who was standing still, and the Montreal player went down and acted like he just got hit by a bus...
Click to expand...


Yeah and he was back on the ice within 6 min like nothing happened....i thought that they had to stay in the dark room for 15 min ......unless your diving of corse.

Ok i'm done bashing on montreal for poor sportsmanship, lol.


----------



## Sheldon

I hate hockey! I'm never watching it again!


----------



## Sheldon

But I'm keeping the avatar up this entire summer. Youbetcha.


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> But I'm keeping the avatar up this entire summer. Youbetcha.







You better!


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> I hate hockey! I'm never watching it again!


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm keeping the avatar up this entire summer. Youbetcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better!
Click to expand...



You knkow, hypothetically, if I decided to go the douche route here, I could just make my avatar their banner of Stanley Cup years.

 I'll have to think on this some more...


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm keeping the avatar up this entire summer. Youbetcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You knkow, hypothetically, if I decided to go the douche route here, I could just make my avatar their banner of Stanley Cup years.
> 
> I'll have to think on this some more...
Click to expand...




The douche route doesn't become you...


----------



## Valerie

'Sheldon grabs the stick and pretends the hook down!  


Typical Montreal Canadian, I'd say!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> 'Sheldon grabs the stick and pretends the hook down!
> 
> 
> Typical Montreal Canadian, I'd say!



Teee heee

Hi Sheldon


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm keeping the avatar up this entire summer. Youbetcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You knkow, hypothetically, if I decided to go the douche route here, I could just make my avatar their banner of Stanley Cup years.
> 
> I'll have to think on this some more...
Click to expand...


Not sure if they would all fit in the space allowed for an avatar haha.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JamesInFlorida said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knkow, hypothetically, if I decided to go the douche route here, I could just make my avatar their banner of Stanley Cup years.
> 
> I'll have to think on this some more...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if they would all fit in the space allowed for an avatar haha.
Click to expand...


dont encourage him


----------



## Sheldon

Most impressive goaltending so far: Rinne

Guy is a beast!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Sheldon said:


> Most impressive goaltending so far: Rinne
> 
> Guy is a beast!



This is true. It's funny how the Preds never get any recognition, but they usually make the playoffs, and advance to the 2nd round each year. Been a really solid for a while now. And Trotz still wont win the Adams.


----------



## Lumpy 1

The Sharks... come alive and win... it's wager time

Detroit.... saggy asses...


----------



## Sheldon

JamesInFlorida said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most impressive goaltending so far: Rinne
> 
> Guy is a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. It's funny how the Preds never get any recognition, but they usually make the playoffs, and advance to the 2nd round each year. Been a really solid for a while now. And Trotz still wont win the Adams.
Click to expand...


Yeah they definitely get slept on. Not good enough to make it to the conference final, imo, but I think they can give VAN a run for their money.

That O'Brien trade is looking pretty good now.


----------



## Shooter

How about my Bruins, baby!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shooter said:


> How about my Bruins, baby!!!!!



MMM.. does 3-0 ring any bells..


----------



## Shooter

I think Thomas has a good chance at winning the Vezina this year.  Right now he's the front-runner.  The kid is a beast between the pipes.  Would love for him to add another one to his trophy case.  He broke the record this year for the best regular season Save Percentage in NHL history and had the best Goals Against Average this year.  He's amazing.

Best goalie in hockey this year.


----------



## Toro

Canucks represent at the Royal Wedding.  At 0:33.

[youtube]TaQDmtWlDu4[/youtube]

lol

Them's my peeps!


----------



## B. Kidd

Shooter said:


> How about my Bruins, baby!!!!!




The Flyers are just spotting the Bruins 3 games so they can come back and win the series LIKE LAST YEAR.


----------



## Zander

Detroit will take the home ice advantage today after they blow out the Sharks 6-1. It's gonna be an epic slap down.


----------



## candycorn

Datsuyk had his stick broken just now on a SJ PP.  Is he forbidden to go and get a stick or is it just the pressure preventing him from skating over to the bench?


----------



## Shooter

2 to zilch Sharks!!!!!


----------



## Shooter

candycorn said:


> Datsuyk had his stick broken just now on a SJ PP.  Is he forbidden to go and get a stick or is it just the pressure preventing him from skating over to the bench?



When a player breaks his stick he must drop it immidiately.  Failure to do so results in a 2-minute minor.

Once you have a broken stick you can grab another from the bench or one of your teammates (not the goalie) can give you his.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

candycorn said:


> Datsuyk had his stick broken just now on a SJ PP.  Is he forbidden to go and get a stick or is it just the pressure preventing him from skating over to the bench?



You're allowed to go to the bench to get another stick, or use somebody else's stick. You can't play with a broken stick though (minor penalty).

It's an unwritten rule though not to leave the defensive zone while on a PK and the puck is in there. Players never do it, too risky.

edit: sorry didn't the post above this.


----------



## Shooter

Uh oh.  Sharks take a 2-0 lead in the series.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Shooter said:


> Uh oh.  Sharks take a 2-0 lead in the series.



What do you mean uh oh... Sharks are the better team...

 Detroit could only win by whining, preference by the refs and getting pussy fake penalties on the Sharks..

Detroit has great players but their mostly prima donnas.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  Sharks take a 2-0 lead in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean uh oh... Sharks are the better team...
> 
> Detroit could only win by whining, preference by the refs and getting pussy fake penalties on the Sharks..
> 
> Detroit has great players but their mostly prima donnas.
Click to expand...


I think their defense is VERY overrated.

And Howard's not good enough to steal a series.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JamesInFlorida said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  Sharks take a 2-0 lead in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean uh oh... Sharks are the better team...
> 
> Detroit could only win by whining, preference by the refs and getting pussy fake penalties on the Sharks..
> 
> Detroit has great players but their mostly prima donnas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think their defense is VERY overrated.
> 
> And Howard's not good enough to steal a series.
Click to expand...


I think the Sharks are playing at their potential in this series, I just hope it lasts.
 The Sharks defense isn't all that strong either. They made plenty of goofy passes out of the D zone in the Kings series. So far.. they've picked it up with Detroit..


----------



## Zander

Great game today.   In Playoff hockey you never get worried unless you lose one at home.  2 games in Detroit coming up.......  Detroit should win both.  Then we just need to steal one on the road and watch as Thornton and the Sharks do what they do best.....CHOKE! 
GO WINGS!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Great game today.   In Playoff hockey you never get worried unless you lose one at home.  2 games in Detroit coming up.......  Detroit should win both.  Then we just need to steal one on the road and watch as Thornton and the Sharks do what they do best.....CHOKE!
> GO WINGS!!



.. Yup.. that... CHOKE.. thing makes me humble on their chances...


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game today.   In Playoff hockey you never get worried unless you lose one at home.  2 games in Detroit coming up.......  Detroit should win both.  Then we just need to steal one on the road and watch as Thornton and the Sharks do what they do best.....CHOKE!
> GO WINGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Yup.. that... CHOKE.. thing makes me humble on their chances...
Click to expand...


They are pretty confident these days..especially after coming back from a 0-4 deficit against the LA Kings in game 3 of that series. They may have the spunk to get there this year......we'll know soon enough. Either way, the games have been great.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game today.   In Playoff hockey you never get worried unless you lose one at home.  2 games in Detroit coming up.......  Detroit should win both.  Then we just need to steal one on the road and watch as Thornton and the Sharks do what they do best.....CHOKE!
> GO WINGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Yup.. that... CHOKE.. thing makes me humble on their chances...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are pretty confident these days..especially after coming back from a 0-4 deficit against the LA Kings in game 3 of that series. They may have the spunk to get there this year......we'll know soon enough. Either way, the games have been great.
Click to expand...


Yup.. Great games... 

Seems a little Fan madness has gotten hold of me...


----------



## Shooter




----------



## JamesInFlorida

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. Yup.. that... CHOKE.. thing makes me humble on their chances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty confident these days..especially after coming back from a 0-4 deficit against the LA Kings in game 3 of that series. They may have the spunk to get there this year......we'll know soon enough. Either way, the games have been great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.. Great games...
> 
> Seems a little Fan madness has gotten hold of me...
Click to expand...


It's ok, as an Islander fan I'm going to have A LOT of fan madness if they ever put out a good team.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

*lets
go
bruins
​*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Oh snap 2-0 at 1:03 into the game


----------



## del

bruins win 5-1

i think they actually scored on the power play


----------



## JamesInFlorida

And that's why I predicted the Bruins to make a lot of noise in the playoffs. Tim Thomas is a complete animal. They're playing well as a team, and nice rounded out offense and defense. However If they win this series, Tampa's going to be a real tough matchup.


----------



## Zander

Well, it looks llike a repeat of last year for the Wings......down 3-0 to the Sharks. ughh


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> bruins win 5-1
> 
> *i think they actually scored on the power play*



Truly, the end of the world is upon us.


----------



## Shooter

Well the Eastern Conference Finals look all but decided.  Bruins and Lightning battle about to break out.  Should be a war.  One of the best and explosive offenses against the best goalie in hockey.  Should be fun.

And in the West I'm going with Vancouver and San Jose.


----------



## Lumpy 1

The east coast teams are weak ... Sharks are in butt kicking mode...

Bruins.. make me laugh...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shooter said:


> Well the Eastern Conference Finals look all but decided.  Bruins and Lightning battle about to break out.  Should be a war.  One of the best and explosive offenses against the best goalie in hockey.  Should be fun.
> 
> And in the West I'm going with Vancouver and San Jose.



Ummmmmmm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb1XOp2yUsk]YouTube - Lightning @ Bruins 12/2/10[/ame]

what....did I cherry pick that video?  


LETS GO BRUINS


----------



## Valerie

Dare I say... It's like dejavu all over again!   GO B's!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> Dare I say... It's like dejavu all over again!   GO B's!!



I know im nervous, lol.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sharks down 3 to 1 in the first, No offsides for Detroit and no penalties... The refs keep seemingly missing the calls...interesting..


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sharks down 3 to 1 in the first, No offsides for Detroit and no penalties... The refs keep seemingly missing the calls...interesting..



They always do that with Detroit. Since the lockout they've been out of the top 5 least penalized teams once (and they were #6). Even before they've never had the same amounts of calls go against them.

Very interesting indeed.......


----------



## Zander

Man up whiners. The Wings are disciplined. The don't get penalized because that is the way they play.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JamesInFlorida said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks down 3 to 1 in the first, No offsides for Detroit and no penalties... The refs keep seemingly missing the calls...interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always do that with Detroit. Since the lockout they've been out of the top 5 least penalized teams once (and they were #6). Even before they've never had the same amounts of calls go against them.
> 
> Very interesting indeed.......
Click to expand...


Well, the refs have Detroit up 3 to 2.. I'm pretty sure the fix is in on this one..

No pride for Detroit or the refs...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Man up whiners. The Wings are disciplined. The don't get penalized because that is the way they play.



Bertuzzi was offsides on his goal and Detriot"s getting away with chicken shit penalties..

Call it what you will.. that's the facts...


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man up whiners. The Wings are disciplined. The don't get penalized because that is the way they play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertuzzi was offsides on his goal and Detriot"s getting away with chicken shit penalties..
> 
> Call it what you will.. that's the facts...
Click to expand...


would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man up whiners. The Wings are disciplined. The don't get penalized because that is the way they play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertuzzi was offsides on his goal and Detriot"s getting away with chicken shit penalties..
> 
> Call it what you will.. that's the facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would you like some cheese with that whine?
Click to expand...


...Eh.. Sharks will win.. despite the adversity...

The Detroit Prima Donna's are pooping out..


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bertuzzi was offsides on his goal and Detriot"s getting away with chicken shit penalties..
> 
> Call it what you will.. that's the facts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Eh.. Sharks will win.. despite the adversity...
Click to expand...

but the refs....?? 


Good luck.


----------



## Zander

Did that last goal bounce off a ref's skate? Those God damn refs!!

 

Bring on game 5


----------



## Shooter

Detroit is a dirty team, though.  They're the Raiders of the NHL.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Did that last goal bounce off a ref's skate? Those God damn refs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on game 5



.. Sheesh.. rub it in...


----------



## Zander

Shooter said:


> Detroit is a dirty team, though.  They're the Raiders of the NHL.



You'll have a tough time selling that one.


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that last goal bounce off a ref's skate? Those God damn refs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on game 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Sheesh.. rub it in...
Click to expand...

They played well and deserved the win especially after Howard's lousy goal tending.  Game 5 should be epic. 

GO WINGS!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that last goal bounce off a ref's skate? Those God damn refs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on game 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Sheesh.. rub it in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They played well and deserved the win especially after Howard's lousy goal tending.  Game 5 should be epic.
> 
> GO WINGS!
Click to expand...


The games on Mothers Day.. this could be a problem.....


----------



## Zander

Lumpy 1 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. Sheesh.. rub it in...
> 
> 
> 
> They played well and deserved the win especially after Howard's lousy goal tending.  Game 5 should be epic.
> 
> GO WINGS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The games on Mothers Day.. this could be a problem.....
Click to expand...

worry not, she can watch too!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> They played well and deserved the win especially after Howard's lousy goal tending.  Game 5 should be epic.
> 
> GO WINGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The games on Mothers Day.. this could be a problem.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> worry not, she can watch too!
Click to expand...


I'm thinking .. more expensive gifts this year... 

besides... she is a Great Mom...


----------



## Valerie




----------



## JamesInFlorida

Anyone else think the Bruins and the Lightning have no chance against any team in the west in the finals?


----------



## Toro

JamesInFlorida said:


> Anyone else think the Bruins and the Lightning have no chance against any team in the west in the finals?



Nobody has a chance against the 2011 Stanley Cup Champions, Vancouver Canucks!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Toro said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think the Bruins and the Lightning have no chance against any team in the west in the finals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a chance against the 2011 Stanley Cup Champions, Vancouver Canucks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lumpy 1

JamesInFlorida said:


> Anyone else think the Bruins and the Lightning have no chance against any team in the west in the finals?



East coast teams are weak...So Yup...


----------



## Toro

The Canucks are 1-4 in elimination games.  They can't bury teams either, with their victories mostly by a goal, often in overtime.  This doesn't look like a team with a killer instinct.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Toro said:


> The Canucks are 1-4 in elimination games.  They can't bury teams either, with their victories mostly by a goal, often in overtime.  This doesn't look like a team with a killer instinct.



Ryan Kesler's has the killer instinct but he can't continue carrying the team.., The Sedin bros. haven't really stepped up to the challenge yet... The team plays well overall but yup..lack the intensity.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander

Tonight, the Mighty Red Wings come back from the dead and beat the flopping Sharks in front of their own fans!! 3 unanswered goals in the 3rd period. Sweet!!!! Bring on game 6 at the Joe!!! 

GO WINGS!!!


----------



## Toro

You could see the game shift.  The Wings took control in the third and it wasn't surprising they won.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> You could see the game shift.  The Wings took control in the third and it wasn't surprising they won.



I think we'll see 7 games in this series.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see the game shift.  The Wings took control in the third and it wasn't surprising they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll see 7 games in this series.
Click to expand...


Whats with Howard darn it..... he was great...

Wow ... No doubt Sharks couldn't  close it... Eh.. 

on to the Motor City...


----------



## Montrovant

I wish they'd played the game on NBC....I don't have VS and so can't see most of the games


----------



## Shooter

Montrovant said:


> I wish they'd played the game on NBC....I don't have VS and so can't see most of the games



Stream it on your computer.  There's a few sites that are free where you can do that.


----------



## Sheldon

I can't believe how fast Philly and Washington folded. Boudreau (sp?) might be getting under some more heat again.

Here goes:

Still riding on that D-town train all the way. They beat San Jose in two more nail-biters, then go on to beat the Sedin twins & co IN Vancouver--yeah that's right Toro 

I've been sleeping on Tampon Bay and I think they could really give Boston a run for their money, but as much as I hate to say it I think the chowda bitches are the better team between the two and they will go on to face the Red Wings for the Cup. Which would be cool to see two old teams go at it. Although maybe two teams from non-tradiotioal markets could be better for the game as a whole.


----------



## Sheldon

Montrovant said:


> I wish they'd played the game on NBC....I don't have VS and so can't see most of the games



No kidding. I don't like how NHL broadcasting rights are set up now. For some reason Versus comes in like crap on our TV. There's wavy lines that go across the screen which makes it pretty much unwatchable. But that's what bars are for 

Personally I wish they would put ALL the playoff games on both NBC and Fox. Just no Joe Buck. The sport needs more post-lockout exposure, and it kind of feels like ESPN snubs the league, like they don't give it as much attention as the NBA even though attendance figures are about identical.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Sheldon said:


> I can't believe how fast Philly and Washington folded. Boudreau (sp?) might be getting under some more heat again.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> Still riding on that D-town train all the way. They beat San Jose in two more nail-biters, then go on to beat the Sedin twins & co IN Vancouver--yeah that's right Toro
> 
> I've been sleeping on Tampon Bay and I think they could really give Boston a run for their money, but as much as I hate to say it I think the chowda bitches are the better team between the two and they will go on to face the Red Wings for the Cup. Which would be cool to see two old teams go at it. Although maybe two teams from non-tradiotioal markets could be better for the game as a whole.



Philly yes, They really weren't all that good. Washington was, but they can't get it together in the playoffs.


----------



## Zander

Detroit dominated the first period - but no goals.......YET!! GO WINGS!!!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Shooter

Tied up at 1 with 7 minutes to go.


----------



## Shooter

Dammit.  Red Wings got one late.


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyIQHEJTULQ]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Motor City Madhouse[/ame]

It's a motor city MADHOUSE!!!


WOO HOOO!!!! RED WINGS DOMINATE!!!!!!!
Bring on game 7!!!


----------



## Shooter

Well it's official.  There will be a game 7 showdown.

Damn.  At this point I'll take the Wings.  They're playing like their old selves.


----------



## Zander

Game 7 will be a brawl. Detroit will pull it off, again. Over the last 3 games we've seen an incredible comeback by an incredibly talented and resilient team. Tonight they showed why the are the best team in the NHL over the past 10 years. Can't wait to see game 7!!


----------



## Shooter

Zander said:


> Tonight they showed why the are the best team in the NHL over the past 10 years.


----------



## boedicca

The Sharks have Jumped Over Themselves in the past two games.

Excruciatingly painful to watch.   We're not bothering to watch Game 7.


----------



## Zander

boedicca said:


> The Sharks have Jumped Over Themselves in the past two games.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful to watch.   We're not bothering to watch Game 7.



Game 7's in hockey are the most exciting! You've got to watch. Regardless of who wins, it's been a great series. Of course it will be even greater if the Wings pull off the amazing comeback from 0-3!!!


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sharks have Jumped Over Themselves in the past two games.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful to watch.   We're not bothering to watch Game 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 7's in hockey are the most exciting! You've got to watch. Regardless of who wins, it's been a great series. Of course it will be even greater if the Wings pull off the amazing comeback from 0-3!!!
Click to expand...


I'm with Zander on this.  Remember, this was the first game of the series that didn't end with a 1 goal difference, and it could easily have!  This has been a VERY close series.  Also, considering how infrequently teams have been able to come back from down 0-3, the Sharks still have a good chance (much as I hope they lose horribly ).

Who knows, maybe we'll get a multiple-overtime nail-biter!


----------



## Steve Hanson

Zander said:


> YouTube - Ted Nugent - Motor City Madhouse
> 
> It's a motor city MADHOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> WOO HOOO!!!! RED WINGS DOMINATE!!!!!!!
> Bring on game 7!!!



Amazing playing. I give them props


----------



## Toro

Wings were the best team over the past four periods.  We'll see what the Sharks are made of.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Wings were the best team over the past four periods.  We'll see what the Sharks are made of.



The Sharks are a good team, but they have a long history of CHOKING in the playoffs....My $$$ in on the Red Wing$. They have a lot of momentum.......


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wings were the best team over the past four periods.  We'll see what the Sharks are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sharks are a good team, but they have a long history of CHOKING in the playoffs....My $$$ in on the Red Wing$. They have a lot of momentum.......
Click to expand...


The knock on the Sharks is that they are soft.

However, it is still a difficult feat to have to come back from 0-3 and win the final game on the road.  That has rarely happened.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

I think that Clowewill actually be the difference maker, if the Sharks are going to win. I'm the biggest J. Thornton fan you can find-but the guy just doesn't have the killer instinct. It's just not in the guy.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wings were the best team over the past four periods.  We'll see what the Sharks are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sharks are a good team, but they have a long history of CHOKING in the playoffs....My $$$ in on the Red Wing$. They have a lot of momentum.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The knock on the Sharks is that they are soft.
> 
> However, it is still a difficult feat to have to come back from 0-3 and win the final game on the road.  That has rarely happened.
Click to expand...

Detroit had the 2nd best road record in the league.....they played better on the road than at home!


----------



## Zander

The Clash of Titans starts in just about 10 minutes. Should be a great game. C'mon Wings!!!


----------



## Toro

The best team lost. As a Canucks fan, I'm happy Detroit is out because they were playing better than anybody.


----------



## del

i didn't think there was any way the sharks would win tonight


----------



## Zander

Congratulations to the Sharks!  That was a great game 7. I wish Detroit won, but that's the way it goes, there's always next year!! 

As an aside for Sharks fans - If the Sharks don't win the Cup this year, they'll still be known as "Chokers" - they'll say- remember when they let Detroit come back after going up 3-0......


the pressure is on!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Toro said:


> The best team lost. As a Canucks fan, I'm happy Detroit is out because they were playing better than anybody.



I suppose you'll be saying that after the Canucks lose also..


----------



## Lumpy 1

del said:


> i didn't think there was any way the sharks would win tonight



Not everyone understands hockey... don't worry about it ...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Zander said:


> Congratulations to the Sharks!  That was a great game 7. I wish Detroit won, but that's the way it goes, there's always next year!!
> 
> As an aside for Sharks fans - If the Sharks don't win the Cup this year, they'll still be known as "Chokers" - they'll say- remember when they let Detroit come back after going up 3-0......
> 
> 
> the pressure is on!!



The Sharks like to keep their fans on the edge of their seats...

There's plenty of teams that don't make it to the Stanley Cup finals, Hell, they don't even make it to the playoffs... 

But nice Zander zinger non the less..


----------



## manifold

Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?


----------



## CountofTuscany

manifold said:


> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?



Lecavalier, St Louis (clutch player) and maybe Malone or Gagne


----------



## JamesInFlorida

CountofTuscany said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecavalier, St Louis (clutch player) and maybe Malone or Gagne
Click to expand...


Stamkos, St. Louis then a tossup between Lecavalier, or Gagne (depending on the night).


----------



## Sheldon

Such a good game last night--congrats to the Sharks. That Datsyuk back-hander over Niemi's far shoulder was just plain sick and was the goal of the playoffs as far as straight up skill goes imo. Now the question is, is Luuuuuuuuuuuuongo going to choke???


----------



## Toro

CountofTuscany said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecavalier, St Louis (clutch player) and maybe Malone or Gagne
Click to expand...


Stamkos as well.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

24 hours.

LETS GO BRUINS!


----------



## boedicca

del said:


> i didn't think there was any way the sharks would win tonight




I didn't either!  Marleau finally came through.


----------



## Toro

I wish hockey was on tonight.


----------



## Toro

Not NHL but an amazing goal from the IIHF World Championships last night.

[youtube]9uk3FWToczA[/youtube]


----------



## Shooter

manifold said:


> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?



Their 3 studs are St Louis, Stamkos and Lecavlier.


----------



## Montrovant

Toro said:


> Not NHL but an amazing goal from the IIHF World Championships last night.
> 
> [youtube]9uk3FWToczA[/youtube]



That is one of the best goals ever!


----------



## Shooter

I like this shootout goal from Steve Stamkos.  Behind the back corner upper-shelf.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad4zGlYUy7Y]YouTube - Steve Stamkos - ridiculous goal[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

Is this going to turn into a thread about nice goals?

Because I'm ok with that.


----------



## Toro

Shooter said:


> I like this shootout goal from Steve Stamkos.  Behind the back corner upper-shelf.
> 
> YouTube - Steve Stamkos - ridiculous goal



Pfft!  I used to do that all the time!


Tampa up by 3 with 3 minutes left.  Looks like the Lightning are going to go 1-0.

I'm hoping for a Vancouver-Tampa Stanley Cup.  My two teams!


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE9s_FaOFPM&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Orr Goal Described By Don Cherry[/ame]


hits his rebound out of the air on his way past the net


shorthanded


----------



## Zander

Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.


----------



## BlueJackets fan

The Lightning are a very strong team. Boston needs to get its act together if they want to win the series.


----------



## Montrovant

The last time the Lightning won the Cup we had the lockout, the loss of ESPN, rules changes, etc.

Either Boston or the team that comes out of the West needs to beat them or chaos is sure to ensue!


----------



## Spoonman

CountofTuscany said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecavalier, St Louis (clutch player) and maybe Malone or Gagne
Click to expand...


looks like ST Louis is a clutch player.  he comes alive in the playoffs

Tampa Bay Lightning - Statistics - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Sheldon

One of the greatest displays of hockey skill I've ever seen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6NuT41Wu7A]YouTube - Ilya Kovalchuk's Shootout Attempt (November 10 2010)[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

Spoonman said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the best three players on Tampa Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecavalier, St Louis (clutch player) and maybe Malone or Gagne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like ST Louis is a clutch player.  he comes alive in the playoffs
> 
> Tampa Bay Lightning - Statistics - NHL - Yahoo! Sports
Click to expand...


he's always been a clutch player


----------



## Zander

Kudos to the Canucks - they played an incredible third period.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Kudos to the Canucks - they played an incredible third period.



For the first two periods I thought _this_ is the best team in hockey?  Unfortunately I have thought that a lot during the playoffs. But they won so I should stop bitching.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zander said:


> Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.



they better have a good showing tommorrow night.

I'll be there


----------



## Zander

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they better have a good showing tommorrow night.
> 
> I'll be there
Click to expand...


Best of luck! I'm rooting for them too and I will be watching from the best seats in my house.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zander said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they better have a good showing tommorrow night.
> 
> I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best of luck! I'm rooting for them too and I will be watching from the best seats in my house.
Click to expand...


I got decent seats.  20th row in the first section, the loge.   All I had to do was fix an exhaust on a saturn


----------



## Sheldon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they better have a good showing tommorrow night.
> 
> I'll be there
Click to expand...


Have fun tonight. 

Just for the record, one of my life goals is to go to a game at the Gahden wearing my Habs hoodie.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sheldon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston was a bit flat offensively yesterday. I'd expect a stronger showing in game 2.  Thomas got burned by a few cheapies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they better have a good showing tommorrow night.
> 
> I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have fun tonight.
> 
> Just for the record, one of my life goals is to go to a game at the Gahden wearing my Habs hoodie.
Click to expand...


our goals are polar opposite.

I want to be at a Habs game in my bruins shirt, a game the bruins WIN .

6 more hours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

6-5.  Fantastic game.  Maybe the most exciting of the playoffs so far.  

How can Seguin not be in the lineup Thursday?


----------



## Zander

Bruins come out on top after a wild one! WOW!!!!! Great game. I am loving this series.


----------



## Zander

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> they better have a good showing tommorrow night.
> 
> I'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck! I'm rooting for them too and I will be watching from the best seats in my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got decent seats.  20th row in the first section, the loge.   All I had to do was fix an exhaust on a saturn
Click to expand...


Make sure you claim that as income on your taxes !!!


----------



## Steve Hanson

Zander said:


> Bruins come out on top after a wild one! WOW!!!!! Great game. I am loving this series.



Me Too.  Posting with a laptop in front of the tube.  Nice playoffs this year


----------



## Shooter

There go my boys.  Thought we were going to let the Bolts come back on us.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GO BRUINS!

I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks


----------



## CountofTuscany

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks



Quite a game. Nice win.


----------



## Valerie

CountofTuscany said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a game. Nice win.
Click to expand...




The 2nd period was great as we outscored them 5-1...  It was nice to see them break out the scoring but, what concerns me is they outscored us 2-1 in the 1st and 2-0 in the 3rd.  A little too close for comfort at the end there!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a game. Nice win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd period was great as we outscored them 5-1...  It was nice to see them break out the scoring but, what concerns me is they outscored us 2-1 in the 1st and 2-0 in the 3rd.  A little too close for comfort at the end there!
Click to expand...


That first period, the first goal, was all thomas.  It was horrible, I just took my first sip of my sam adams and BAM, the green light is going off...surreal.

Yeah I was NOT IMPRESSED with the bruins defenders last night.  They left thomas out to dry a few too many times.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a game. Nice win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd period was great as we outscored them 5-1...  It was nice to see them break out the scoring but, what concerns me is they outscored us 2-1 in the 1st and 2-0 in the 3rd.  A little too close for comfort at the end there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That first period, the first goal, was all thomas.  It was horrible, I just took my first sip of my sam adams and BAM, the green light is going off...surreal.
> 
> Yeah I was NOT IMPRESSED with the bruins defenders last night.  They left thomas out to dry a few too many times.
Click to expand...




Yeah, I think that first goal was something like 17 seconds in...  And toward the end there Thomas almost has his head taken off twice by his own players!  Geesh!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a game. Nice win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd period was great as we outscored them 5-1...  It was nice to see them break out the scoring but, what concerns me is they outscored us 2-1 in the 1st and 2-0 in the 3rd.  A little too close for comfort at the end there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That first period, the first goal, was all thomas.  It was horrible, I just took my first sip of my sam adams and BAM, the green light is going off...surreal.
> 
> Yeah I was NOT IMPRESSED with the bruins defenders last night.  They left thomas out to dry a few too many times.
Click to expand...


I don't know if I blame that first goal on Thomas. The puck took a perfect bounce from behind the net to land right on Hall's stick. They could do that another 100 times, and it probably wouldn't happen again. Also the defensemen (forget who it was on Hall), should have been on him a little more, get your stick in there, or do so something-let him know you're there.

I'm not so sure any NHL goalie would have had that 1st goal. With that said Thomas needs to pick it up in the series. At least Rask is good enough to play a game or two if needed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JamesInFlorida said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd period was great as we outscored them 5-1...  It was nice to see them break out the scoring but, what concerns me is they outscored us 2-1 in the 1st and 2-0 in the 3rd.  A little too close for comfort at the end there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first period, the first goal, was all thomas.  It was horrible, I just took my first sip of my sam adams and BAM, the green light is going off...surreal.
> 
> Yeah I was NOT IMPRESSED with the bruins defenders last night.  They left thomas out to dry a few too many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I blame that first goal on Thomas. The puck took a perfect bounce from behind the net to land right on Hall's stick. They could do that another 100 times, and it probably wouldn't happen again. Also the defensemen (forget who it was on Hall), should have been on him a little more, get your stick in there, or do so something-let him know you're there.
> 
> I'm not so sure any NHL goalie would have had that 1st goal. With that said Thomas needs to pick it up in the series. At least Rask is good enough to play a game or two if needed.
Click to expand...


He just wasn't in position with the puck behind the net is all.  I was RIGHT BEHIND him, lol.


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks



I was posting and watching the game last night. Saw you were attending. Must have been awesome.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was posting and watching the game last night. Saw you were attending. Must have been awesome.
Click to expand...


it was way down, then up, then WAY THE F down, then up, up, up, up and away...then meh..then oh crap its 6-5, oh crap oh crap oh crap  

Then finally it was WOOOOO HOOOOOOO


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO BRUINS!
> 
> I lost my voice last night and have a hangover.......getting old sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was posting and watching the game last night. Saw you were attending. Must have been awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was way down, then up, then WAY THE F down, then up, up, up, up and away...then meh..then oh crap its 6-5, oh crap oh crap oh crap
> 
> Then finally it was WOOOOO HOOOOOOO
Click to expand...


Nothing like playoff game atmosphere.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqN0xkhukWY]YouTube - Tampa Bay Lightning @ Boston Bruins Game 2 5/17/11[/ame]

if you missed the game there are the highlights.


----------



## manifold

The Bruins are back in the series, which is nice.

But I'd feel a lot more confident about their chances if they could have played a 0-0 third period.


----------



## Steve Hanson

manifold said:


> The Bruins are back in the series, which is nice.
> 
> But I'd feel a lot more confident about their chances if they could have played a 0-0 third period.



They still have to show they can shut Tampa Bay down.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins are back in the series, which is nice.
> 
> But I'd feel a lot more confident about their chances if they could have played a 0-0 third period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have to show they can shut Tampa Bay down.
Click to expand...


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins are back in the series, which is nice.
> 
> But I'd feel a lot more confident about their chances if they could have played a 0-0 third period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have to show they can shut Tampa Bay down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^this^^^^
Click to expand...


Not following you?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have to show they can shut Tampa Bay down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^this^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not following you?
Click to expand...


You are right, They have to shut down tampa from scoring more than 1 or 2 goals for a game.


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> They have to shut down tampa from scoring more than 1 or 2 goals for a game.



Exactly. Getting into a shootout with the Lightning is NOT going to be to Boston's advantage. That will play right into Tampa Bay's strengths. You're not going to beat them 6-5 too many times. The Bruins need to come out and SHUT THEM DOWN for the first 20 minutes. Claude "The Fraud" Julien also needs to get it through his head that playing "Prevent Defense" doesn't work any better for protecting a lead in the NHL than it does in the NFL. Especially against a team with as much scoring power as Tampa Bay has.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to shut down tampa from scoring more than 1 or 2 goals for a game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Getting into a shootout with the Lightning is NOT going to be to Boston's advantage. That will play right into Tampa Bay's strengths. You're not going to beat them 6-5 too many times. The Bruins need to come out and SHUT THEM DOWN for the first 20 minutes. Claude "The Fraud" Julien also needs to get it through his head that playing "Prevent Defense" doesn't work any better for protecting a lead in the NHL than it does in the NFL. Especially against a team with as much scoring power as Tampa Bay has.
Click to expand...


And they need to put SHOTS ON NET!!!! even bad ones just for the rebounds.

And on the powerplay PARK SOMEONE in front of the darn goalie!


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^this^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not following you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, They have to shut down tampa from scoring more than 1 or 2 goals for a game.
Click to expand...


OK,  Yes, high scoring games will not be to their long term advantage.


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> And they need to put SHOTS ON NET!!!! even bad ones just for the rebounds.
> 
> And on the powerplay PARK SOMEONE in front of the darn goalie!



Don't even get me started on the inability of Bruins players to actually hit the 24 square feet that comprise the face of the net. That's been an issue for my entire life. The Bruins have been some of the worst shots in the league for years.

As for parking someone in front of the net... You're absolutely correct. I came up with a means to reinforce that a couple years ago.... In the practice arena you imbed kind of an invisible dog fence wire in the ice around the front of the net. All the forwards get a shock collar. At any time that there is no forward in that area in front of the net for more than 3 seconds they ALL get a 20K volt shock. THAT might finally get it into their heads that you STAY THERE. 

Of course in reality the biggest problem is that Claude "The Fraud" so de-empahasizes OFFENSE that his third forward (the guy who should be in front of the net) is generally expected to be skating backwards towards the blue line to ensure there isn't an odd man rush going the other way if the wingers lose the battle in the corner.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

LETS GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!!​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub-FerwzvwU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Boston Bruins - Come with Me&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Steve Hanson

I'll be watching tonight


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> I'll be watching tonight



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btYmZbrFt18&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Flem - Black And Yellow (Boston Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



​


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btYmZbrFt18&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Flem - Black And Yellow (Boston Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I remember when cable first came out, for some reason one of the chanels I got was SBK. I don't know why, I lived in jersey at the time. But it carried all the bruins games and I became a bruins fan


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Spoonman said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btYmZbrFt18&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Flem - Black And Yellow (Boston Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when cable first came out, for some reason one of the chanels I got was SBK. I don't know why, I lived in jersey at the time. But it carried all the bruins games and I became a bruins fan
Click to expand...


darn it i gave out too much rep....i owe you some *Black *and *Gold* rep


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Flem - Black And Yellow (Boston Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when cable first came out, for some reason one of the chanels I got was SBK. I don't know why, I lived in jersey at the time. But it carried all the bruins games and I became a bruins fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> darn it i gave out too much rep....i owe you some *Black *and *Gold* rep
Click to expand...


I was going to rep you too but i'm out as well.  I owe you and mudwhistle now .  I'll catch you when I get home later


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Are there any lightning fans in this place?


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Are there any lightning fans in this place?



I am. They're my second team I guess. 

Great hit!  Bullshit elbowing call!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any lightning fans in this place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am. They're my second team I guess.
> 
> Great hit!  Bullshit elbowing call!
Click to expand...


No comment


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

well the refs just balanced it out with that call on marchand.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

2-0 

I hope we can do it again saturday!


----------



## CountofTuscany

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> 2-0
> 
> I hope we can do it again saturday!



Nice game.  They did what they had to, shut them down.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...

Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...

Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..


----------



## Spoonman

Lumpy 1 said:


> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..



dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol


----------



## Sheldon

CountofTuscany said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2-0
> 
> I hope we can do it again saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice game.  They did what they had to, shut them down.
Click to expand...


It looked like Boston had them figured out, especially in the second period. But TB's PP is sick so they need to stay out of the box.


----------



## Toro

Spoonman said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol
Click to expand...


That's gonna be broken this year!

BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Lumpy 1 said:


> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> *Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..*



As an Islander fan I feel no sympathy for you

Not sure whether that makes me want to laugh or cry though.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JamesInFlorida said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> *Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an Islander fan I feel no sympathy for you
> 
> Not sure whether that makes me want to laugh or cry though.
Click to expand...


... No sympathy huh...


----------



## Sheldon

Toro said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's gonna be broken this year!
> 
> BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!
Click to expand...


I hope they get called the Jets again, with the old colors and logo. Winnipeg Thrashers just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be broken this year!
> 
> BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they get called the Jets again, with the old colors and logo. Winnipeg Thrashers just doesn't sound right.
Click to expand...


I was born in Winnipeg so I have a sentimental attachment to the NHL being there.  But I'm not convinced that the NHL can work in that city long term. 

My guess is they'd bring back the Jets name and uniforms. 

Bolts come back to beat the Bruins!  W00T!  Didn't think that was coming after the first period.


----------



## Anachronism

WOW. What a worthless bunch of gutless, spineless, no accout cock-sucking motherfuckers wearing the spoked-B in Tampa Bay this afternoon. They should all be rounded up and SHOT for what they did (or more truthfully what they DIDN'T do) on the ice this afternoon. If their plane crashed on the flight back to Boston tonight I wouldn't shed a single tear.

I'm done with these motherfuckers until Julien, Chiarelli, Chara, Kaberle, Lucic, and about half of the other players are GONE from Boston.


----------



## Shooter

Damn.  My boys let the Lightning come back.  Way back.  

Have to take my hat off to the Bolts.  They are a spunky bunch and are never out of it.  Those bastards came back from 3 down.  They have one of the most explosive offenses in the NHL.  They can put points on the board in a hurry.

Looks like they were right in pulling Roloson for Smith.  Smith had some outstanding saves.  Wonder who they will start next game?  If it was me I would go with the hot hand, Smith.

This series will probably go the distance.  What a war!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zander

Holy momentum swings batman!!  TB was down 0-3 in this game - they rally hard, come back and win. Now they have tied the series and the momentum has seriously shifted.....Bruins need to step the fuck up.


----------



## Shooter

If the Bolts are smart they'll start Smith over Roloson next game.  After they pulled Roloson after going down 0-3 Smith stepped in and was clutch.  Had some fantastic saves.


----------



## Toro

Shooter said:


> If the Bolts are smart they'll start Smith over Roloson next game.  After they pulled Roloson after going down 0-3 Smith stepped in and was clutch.  Had some fantastic saves.



Gotta dance with the one that brung ya.

Roloson didn't play bad.  He was at fault on the first goal, certainly not the second, and the third was similar to Tampa's tying goal.  He was pulled for psychological reasons.  I'd be surprised if he didn't start game five.


----------



## Kjuggs

I guess about 200 people who showed up at a "Save the Thrashers" rally yesterday according to PHT...


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Bolts are smart they'll start Smith over Roloson next game.  After they pulled Roloson after going down 0-3 Smith stepped in and was clutch.  Had some fantastic saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta dance with the one that brung ya.
> 
> Roloson didn't play bad.  He was at fault on the first goal, certainly not the second, and the third was similar to Tampa's tying goal.  He was pulled for psychological reasons.  I'd be surprised if he didn't start game five.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Roloson will get the start as he should. He's been the man and will continue to be the man. Smith played well, but he's second fiddle...at least for the rest of this year!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Darn.. it's sure looking like Vancouver out classes the Sharks.. 

I'm guessing Vancouver will be sticking a fork in it soon.. oh well...


----------



## Spoonman

Toro said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.. I hope the.. Sharks.. show up and play tonight...
> 
> Their like a white knuckle roller coaster ride...
> 
> Sheesh .. it's not easy being a ..Sharks Fan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's gonna be broken this year!
> 
> BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!
Click to expand...


maybe, we'll see. Vancouver is good but can they win the cup?


----------



## Spoonman

Zander said:


> Holy momentum swings batman!!  TB was down 0-3 in this game - they rally hard, come back and win. Now they have tied the series and the momentum has seriously shifted.....Bruins need to step the fuck up.



yea, you can't lose games like that in a playoff series


----------



## Toro

Spoonman said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we're counting on them to keep the canadian streak of no cup since 1993 alive.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be broken this year!
> 
> BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe, we'll see. Vancouver is good but can they win the cup?
Click to expand...


I think whoever wins the Canucks-Sharks series will the cup.  I think both those teams are better than the teams in the east.


----------



## Kjuggs

Toro said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be broken this year!
> 
> BTW, Thashers moving to Winnipeg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, we'll see. Vancouver is good but can they win the cup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whoever wins the Canucks-Sharks series will the cup.  I think both those teams are better than the teams in the east.
Click to expand...


TB has been awesome throughout the playoffs...I didn't expect Boston to blow a 3-0 lead in a playoff game 2 years in a row.  My only concern about SJ/VAN is it seems one or the other has been the best regular season team in hockey for about the last 5 years now, only to lose somehow to inferior teams every time.  As a Flyers fan, I've had a ton of respect for Lecavlier and St. Louis since those guys won the Stanley Cup about 7 years ago.  It'd be nice to at least see Simon Gagne get a chance to hoist the cup too.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Kjuggs said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, we'll see. Vancouver is good but can they win the cup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think whoever wins the Canucks-Sharks series will the cup.  I think both those teams are better than the teams in the east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TB has been awesome throughout the playoffs...I didn't expect Boston to blow a 3-0 lead in a playoff game 2 years in a row.  My only concern about SJ/VAN is it seems one or the other has been the best regular season team in hockey for about the last 5 years now, only to lose somehow to inferior teams every time.  As a Flyers fan, I've had a ton of respect for Lecavlier and St. Louis since those guys won the Stanley Cup about 7 years ago.  It'd be nice to at least see Simon Gagne get a chance to hoist the cup too.
Click to expand...


I totally agree. TB has clutch players. St Louis among the best. They may not be the best team but they seem to be able to win big games.


----------



## Toro

Kjuggs said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, we'll see. Vancouver is good but can they win the cup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think whoever wins the Canucks-Sharks series will the cup.  I think both those teams are better than the teams in the east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TB has been awesome throughout the playoffs...I didn't expect Boston to blow a 3-0 lead in a playoff game 2 years in a row.  My only concern about SJ/VAN is it seems one or the other has been the best regular season team in hockey for about the last 5 years now, only to lose somehow to inferior teams every time.  As a Flyers fan, I've had a ton of respect for Lecavlier and St. Louis since those guys won the Stanley Cup about 7 years ago.  It'd be nice to at least see Simon Gagne get a chance to hoist the cup too.
Click to expand...


I agree.  TB certainly can win it.  They have veterans who've won it before, some good youth and a hot goalie.

Usually (but not always) the Stanley Cup is won by one of the top teams.  However, a team no one was expecting will often come out of nowhere and get to the final.  That team usually doesn't win, however.  I would see TB as that type of team while Vancouver and San Jose are amongst the top teams.

Vancouver seems to be getting stronger.  IMHO they are the best team remaining, and will beat San Jose on Tuesday, and will go on to beat whomever comes out of the east.  But I could be wrong.  I'm horrible at making sports predictions.


----------



## Montrovant

Anachronism said:


> WOW. What a worthless bunch of gutless, spineless, no accout cock-sucking motherfuckers wearing the spoked-B in Tampa Bay this afternoon. They should all be rounded up and SHOT for what they did (or more truthfully what they DIDN'T do) on the ice this afternoon. If their plane crashed on the flight back to Boston tonight I wouldn't shed a single tear.
> 
> I'm done with these motherfuckers until Julien, Chiarelli, Chara, Kaberle, Lucic, and about half of the other players are GONE from Boston.



I thought you were already done with them earlier in this thread?


----------



## Montrovant

Toro said:


> Kjuggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think whoever wins the Canucks-Sharks series will the cup.  I think both those teams are better than the teams in the east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB has been awesome throughout the playoffs...I didn't expect Boston to blow a 3-0 lead in a playoff game 2 years in a row.  My only concern about SJ/VAN is it seems one or the other has been the best regular season team in hockey for about the last 5 years now, only to lose somehow to inferior teams every time.  As a Flyers fan, I've had a ton of respect for Lecavlier and St. Louis since those guys won the Stanley Cup about 7 years ago.  It'd be nice to at least see Simon Gagne get a chance to hoist the cup too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  TB certainly can win it.  They have veterans who've won it before, some good youth and a hot goalie.
> 
> Usually (but not always) the Stanley Cup is won by one of the top teams.  However, a team no one was expecting will often come out of nowhere and get to the final.  That team usually doesn't win, however.  I would see TB as that type of team while Vancouver and San Jose are amongst the top teams.
> 
> Vancouver seems to be getting stronger.  IMHO they are the best team remaining, and will beat San Jose on Tuesday, and will go on to beat whomever comes out of the east.  But I could be wrong.  I'm horrible at making sports predictions.
Click to expand...


Considering the last time the Lightning won the NHL was broken, I hope they don't do it again!


----------



## Shooter

Zander said:


> Agreed. Roloson will get the start



Ahem.  Smith is starting as I thought he would.  And he deserves it.  He was key in that win.

Always go with the hot hand.

Let this be a lesson.  Do not argue hockey with me


----------



## Zander

Shooter said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Roloson will get the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.  Smith is starting as I thought he would.  And he deserves it.  He was key in that win.
> 
> Always go with the hot hand.
> 
> Let this be a lesson.  Do not argue hockey with me
Click to expand...


They will regret it. I see a Boston blow out coming!! Maybe that's what you were hoping for? ... Hmmmmmm!!!! ?????


----------



## Shooter

Actually I was hoping Roloson would start.  We have a better chance against that old man.  Smith has the potential to be pretty good.

And right now Smith is playing very nicely.


----------



## Toro

Through 2 periods, Bruins 12 shots and 2 goals.


----------



## Zander

19 shots and 2 goals scored = FAIL 

Tampa made the wrong call and paid dearly for it. You go to the dance with the one that brought you! Bad coaching imho....


----------



## Toro

Tampa outplayed Boston and lost.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Tampa outplayed Boston and lost.



Thomas was a wall. Smith was a sieve.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Smith was a sieve.



Well, I'm not so sure.  The second was a beaut.  

I still would have started Roloson.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smith was a sieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not so sure.  The second was a beaut.
> 
> I still would have started Roloson.
Click to expand...


I would have started Rolo too. Smith played OK tonight but 2 goals on 19 attempts is pretty weak- and unacceptable for the playoffs.  Both were full strength goals. He was great on the power play.....


----------



## Shooter

*YEAH BABY!!!!!*

One win away from going to the big dance.

Why do I have a feeling Tampa will force a Game 7.


----------



## del

19 shots on goal?

weak


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZmEJ3mLPs0]YouTube - &#x202a;Tim Thomas-Save of the year-NHL playoffs 2011&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> 19 shots on goal?
> 
> weak



We got lucky last night, outshot and outplayed.  If thomas didn't make that self-admitted lucky stick save it would have been a different game.

I pray we beat them in tampa wednesday...oh tommorrow.


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 shots on goal?
> 
> weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got lucky last night, outshot and outplayed.  If thomas didn't make that self-admitted lucky stick save it would have been a different game.
> 
> I pray we beat them in tampa wednesday...oh tommorrow.
Click to expand...


A game 7 will not be pretty.


----------



## Ropey

The lightning had so many powerplays in the first period. They could have gone up by a few goals easily and this would have changed the game indeed.

They didn't.  There is no game 7 here in my view. 

But I thought McCain would win.


----------



## Spoonman

Ropey said:


> The lightning had so many powerplays in the first period. They could have gone up by a few goals easily and this would have changed the game indeed.
> 
> They didn't.  There is no game 7 here in my view.
> 
> But I thought McCain would win.


With the exception of Vancouver, these playofss have been a total surprise to me.


----------



## Ropey

Spoonman said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lightning had so many powerplays in the first period. They could have gone up by a few goals easily and this would have changed the game indeed.
> 
> They didn't.  There is no game 7 here in my view.
> 
> But I thought McCain would win.
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Vancouver, these playofss have been a total surprise to me.
Click to expand...


It's been a good run so far though.  We've seen the 1-3-1 trap beaten by skill and I love that in and of itself as most teams will forgo this talentless method of defense and seek talent instead.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lightning had so many powerplays in the first period. They could have gone up by a few goals easily and this would have changed the game indeed.
> 
> They didn't.  There is no game 7 here in my view.
> 
> But I thought McCain would win.
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Vancouver, these playofss have been a total surprise to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a good run so far though.  We've seen the 1-3-1 trap beaten by skill and I love that in and of itself as most teams will forgo this talentless method of defense and seek talent instead.
Click to expand...


Yeah im not a big fan of the 1-3-1 either


----------



## Mr.Nick

I've about had it with the Nucks diving bullshit..

I hate that shit...

The shit hardly ever works yet the retards keep trying it...

Besides if it wasn't for Campolli's stupid play the Hawks most certainly would have disappointed the parade for a 3rd straight year...


----------



## Shooter

Can't believe the Sharks let Vancouver tie it up so late.


----------



## Toro

Oh FFS, I thought Versus said the game was on tomorrow night!

D'oh!

Oh well.  Go 'Nucks!


----------



## Zander

This could be a long night......


----------



## Zander

Wow, that was a great comeback by the Canucks. They are going to the big show!! Best of luck to Canuck's fans.


----------



## Shooter

Vancouver in the Finals.


----------



## Zander

The "Choker" label is now even more legit. San Jose choked....again! They had a 2-1 lead and blew it in the last few seconds of regulation. oye....They always find a way to lose. That's what "chokers" do.....sorry bay area fans......The Sharks choked.


----------



## Toro

Very lucky goal by Vancouver to eliminate the Sharks. You feel bad for a team to go out like that. 

But the Canuck's inevitable march to claim Lord Stanley's trophy continues unabated. Just a few more weeks and she'll be in her rightful home north of the border!


----------



## CountofTuscany

Toro said:


> Very lucky goal by Vancouver to eliminate the Sharks. You feel bad for a team to go out like that.
> 
> But the Canuck's inevitable march to claim Lord Stanley's trophy continues unabated. Just a few more weeks and she'll be in her rightful home north of the border!



They were the best team in the regular season and they've show the same throughout the playoffs.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Very lucky goal by Vancouver to eliminate the Sharks. You feel bad for a team to go out like that.
> 
> But the Canuck's inevitable march to claim Lord Stanley's trophy continues unabated. Just a few more weeks and she'll be in her rightful home north of the border!



yeah, the rhode island border.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Zander said:


> Wow, that was a great comeback by the Canucks. They are going to the big show!! Best of luck to Canuck's fans.



Well half the stage is set.  It's been a great playoff series so far.


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucky goal by Vancouver to eliminate the Sharks. You feel bad for a team to go out like that.
> 
> But the Canuck's inevitable march to claim Lord Stanley's trophy continues unabated. Just a few more weeks and she'll be in her rightful home north of the border!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the rhode island border.
Click to expand...


nuh un... bets?


----------



## Zander

Steve Hanson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that was a great comeback by the Canucks. They are going to the big show!! Best of luck to Canuck's fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well half the stage is set.  It's been a great playoff series so far.
Click to expand...


I'd love to see a Boston - Vancouver series. I'd also like to see it go 7 games with lots of overtimes. I'm weird like that.....


----------



## Sheldon

Zander said:


> The "Choker" label is now even more legit. San Jose choked....again! They had a 2-1 lead and blew it in the last few seconds of regulation. oye....They always find a way to lose. That's what "chokers" do.....sorry bay area fans......The Sharks choked.



Go easy on Lumpy. The therapy is going to be expensive.


----------



## Shooter

Don't any of you motherfuckers go cursing my Bruins by declaring them in the Finals just yet.  Tampa is a scrappy bunch and has the best offense in the playoffs.  Anything can happen.  As much as I'd love for Boston to wrap it up tonight I wouldn't be at all surprised if this went another game and still wouldn't be shocked if the Bolts won the East.

*GO BRUINS!!!!!*


----------



## del

it'd be nice if the b's had a freaking power play.

just sayin


----------



## Sheldon

The Bruins will win the East tonight, on another glorious last-minute "I totally meant to do that" stick save by Timmay.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> it'd be nice if the b's had a freaking power play.
> 
> just sayin



at least its not tied


----------



## CountofTuscany

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be nice if the b's had a freaking power play.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least its not tied
Click to expand...


Critical game tonight. So far so good..


----------



## Toro

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful 5th goal by Tampa.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i didn't read the post but whoever bumped this thread F___ OFF

Sorry, bitter bruins fan here.

Excuse my bad language


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful 5th goal by Tampa.



i sooo wanna neg rep you, LOL

im such a sore loser.


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful 5th goal by Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sooo wanna neg rep you, LOL
> 
> im such a sore loser.
Click to expand...


it ain't over til it's over


----------



## del

it was a pretty goal



i'm still gonna neg toro though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Spoonman said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful 5th goal by Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sooo wanna neg rep you, LOL
> 
> im such a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it ain't over til it's over
Click to expand...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSss

5-4  hatrick baby


----------



## Spoonman

boston is still struggling with shots on goal


----------



## del

hat trick for recchi


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sooo wanna neg rep you, LOL
> 
> im such a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it ain't over til it's over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSss
> 
> 5-4  hatrick baby
Click to expand...

see, i told you


----------



## del

Spoonman said:


> boston is still struggling with shots on goal



nice little flurry after the recchi goal


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> boston is still struggling with shots on goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice little flurry after the recchi goal
Click to expand...


lets go bruins
lets go bruins
lets go bruins
lets go bruins​


----------



## Spoonman

del said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> boston is still struggling with shots on goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice little flurry after the recchi goal
Click to expand...


yea, they just came alive.  nice wake up call


----------



## Toro

Bruins are all over them.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk]YouTube - &#x202a;You can do it montage.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

yeah but they aren't shooting enough

SHOOT!


----------



## Toro

Game 7!  W00T!


----------



## Zander

go figure? Yet another great series! Gotta love game 7's!!! The Bruins get home ice and the fan's better be hyped come Friday...it's gonna be a battle Royale!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Game 7!  W00T!



im not going to have a voice come saturday morning, loge 8 here I come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game 7!  W00T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to have a voice come saturday morning, loge 8 here I come!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I totally felt for you watching that game.  I was at a sportsbar watching it.


----------



## Shooter

Bah.

Would be nice if the Bruins could get more shots on goal.

Game 7 here we come.


----------



## Spoonman

Shooter said:


> Bah.
> 
> Would be nice if the Bruins could get more shots on goal.
> 
> Game 7 here we come.



yea, that is surprising me a lot. it hasn't been just one game, it's been a few in a row.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Steve Hanson

​


PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>


 
I think they have the team to do it.  They've been off the last 3 games, but still managed a win. If they play to their potential the game should be theirs.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> ​
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have the team to do it.  They've been off the last 3 games, but still managed a win. If they play to their potential the game should be theirs.
Click to expand...


I know but its the playing to the potential part, especially as a life-long bruins fan, that has me scared .


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have the team to do it.  They've been off the last 3 games, but still managed a win. If they play to their potential the game should be theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but its the playing to the potential part, especially as a life-long bruins fan, that has me scared .
Click to expand...


I lay a good luck rep on you later. I'm out right now dammit. 

Tampa Bay has some scary ass clutch players. And the two teams were virtually even this year. Tampa may also have the momentum, but given that I think Boston is more in a position of do or die. And I think that will play in their favor.  Yes, it's elimination for who ever loses, but Tampa Bay is riding a bit of a high and Boston is feeling the need to win more. Grit and determination will win this game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlq5Q-x5Y0s&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Boston Bruins Epic Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Claude Julien dresses like Dwight from The Office.


----------



## Toro

1-0! 

Good game.


----------



## del

woohoo!!

bruins move on


----------



## Toro

Great game!

Congratulations to the Boston Bruins, losers of the 2011 Stanley Cup finals!


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Great game!
> 
> Congratulations to the Boston Bruins, losers of the 2011 Stanley Cup finals!





we'll see...should be a great series

bruins in 6


----------



## Valerie

Horton hears a woo hoo!


----------



## Toro

Canucks in 4!

It's a mathematical certainty

Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
Canucks over Predators in 6
Canucks over Sharks in 5
Canucks over Bruins in ___

Fill in the blank!

Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!



we're doomed


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!













Bruins in 7

Bruins in 4

Bruins in 7

Bruins in  _______________  Fill in the blank!


----------



## Toro

Valerie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in 4
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in  _______________  Fill in the blank!
Click to expand...


Clearly, you hate science!



And puppies!


----------



## Shooter

Wow.  My boys sure know how to give me a heart attack.  

Eastern Conference champs baby!!!!!

Bring on those dirty Canucks.  Should be one hell of a Finals.  2 great goalies going head-to-head.



			
				Toro said:
			
		

> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!



You like math?  Here's one.  A Canadian team hasn't won the Stanley Cup in about 18 years.

How you like them apples?


----------



## Mr.Nick

Cant wait to see 7ou fall on his face..

Remember my "retooled" Blackhawks nearly kicked his ass er the Sedin sisters ass after being down 3-0.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Shooter said:


> Wow.  My boys sure know how to give me a heart attack.
> 
> Eastern Conference champs baby!!!!!
> 
> Bring on those dirty Canucks.  Should be one hell of a Finals.  2 great goalies going head-to-head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like math?  Here's one.  A Canadian team hasn't won the Stanley Cup in about 18 years.
> 
> How you like them apples?
Click to expand...


The Nucks almost created the definition of fail with the Hawks.

If the Hawks would have scored a goal to win that game in overtime the nucks would go on to be the biggest failures in history of sports.

Steve Smith would have been redeemed Had Campoli not given that puck away. Now Campoli is the new Steve Smith..

As a Hawks fan I don't blame Campoli and the Nucks beat the Hawks... Just remember it came down to OT in game 7...


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Shooter said:


> Wow.  My boys sure know how to give me a heart attack.
> 
> Eastern Conference champs baby!!!!!
> 
> Bring on those dirty Canucks.  Should be one hell of a Finals.  2 great goalies going head-to-head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like math?  Here's one.  A Canadian team hasn't won the Stanley Cup in about 18 years.
> 
> How you like them apples?
Click to expand...


The Bruins haven't won in 40


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Mr.Nick said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  My boys sure know how to give me a heart attack.
> 
> Eastern Conference champs baby!!!!!
> 
> Bring on those dirty Canucks.  Should be one hell of a Finals.  2 great goalies going head-to-head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like math?  Here's one.  A Canadian team hasn't won the Stanley Cup in about 18 years.
> 
> How you like them apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nucks almost created the definition of fail with the Hawks.
> 
> If the Hawks would have scored a goal to win that game in overtime the nucks would go on to be the biggest failures in history of sports.
> 
> Steve Smith would have been redeemed Had Campoli not given that puck away. Now Campoli is the new Steve Smith..
> 
> As a Hawks fan I don't blame Campoli and the Nucks beat the Hawks... Just remember it came down to OT in game 7...
Click to expand...


Saw Campoli play years as an Islander-he does those giveaways (especially in clutch situations) all the time. For every good decision he makes-he makes 2 bad ones haha. If you're a Blackhawks fan, you'll learn to hate him haha.


----------



## Toro

Shooter said:


> Wow.  My boys sure know how to give me a heart attack.
> 
> Eastern Conference champs baby!!!!!
> 
> Bring on those dirty Canucks.  Should be one hell of a Finals.  2 great goalies going head-to-head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like math?  Here's one.  A Canadian team hasn't won the Stanley Cup in about 18 years.
> 
> How you like them apples?
Click to expand...


It won't be 19 years!


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in 4
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in  _______________  Fill in the blank!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, you hate science!
> 
> 
> 
> And puppies!
Click to expand...





I looove puppies!


----------



## Valerie

Gotta love hockey in June!  






> June 2011
> 
> Date 	Visitor 	*Home* 	Time (EST)
> 
> Wed, 1 Jun 2011 	Bruins 	*Canucks*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Sat, 4 Jun 2011 	Bruins 	*Canucks*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Mon, 6 Jun 2011 	Canucks 	*Bruins*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Wed, 8 Jun 2011 	Canucks 	*Bruins*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Fri, 10 Jun 2011 	Bruins 	*Canucks*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Mon, 13 Jun 2011 Canucks 	*Bruins*	8:00 PM EST
> 
> Wed, 15 Jun 2011 Bruins 	*Canucks*	8:00 PM


----------



## Spoonman

Valerie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 4!
> 
> It's a mathematical certainty
> 
> Canucks over Blackhawks in 7
> Canucks over Predators in 6
> Canucks over Sharks in 5
> Canucks over Bruins in ___
> 
> Fill in the blank!
> 
> Hey, I'm not one to argue with the workings of the universe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in 4
> 
> Bruins in 7
> 
> Bruins in  _______________  Fill in the blank!
Click to expand...

 lol,  very good


----------



## Zander

If the Bruins can stay out of the Penalty box- this will be a great series for them.  GO BRUINS!!!

Boston Pizza, a canadian pizza franchise, has changed their name for the series.... clever, eh? 






Pizza chain drops


----------



## Mad Scientist

The sports geniuses at ESPN had the Sharks winning it all this year. I love it when they're wrong, which is most of the time!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mr.Nick said:


> Cant wait to see 7ou fall on his face..
> 
> Remember my "retooled" Blackhawks nearly kicked his ass er the Sedin sisters ass after being down 3-0.



If the Hawks wouldn't have broken up their defense from last year they would have easily won over the Canucks and everyone else for that matter...just sayin..


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game 7!  W00T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to have a voice come saturday morning, loge 8 here I come!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


See. What did I tell you.


----------



## del

"Still, it would be pretty cool. How many people get to do that? Imagine arranging to connect with a friend before a big game and being able to say, Meet me at my statue at 6:30.

If youre Bobby Orr, you could say that.

But you would not say it.

Because you are Bobby Orr."

Black and Gold rush - The Boston Globe


----------



## Zander

del said:


> "Still, it would be pretty cool. How many people get to do that? Imagine arranging to connect with a friend before a big game and being able to say, Meet me at my statue at 6:30.
> 
> If youre Bobby Orr, you could say that.
> 
> But you would not say it.
> 
> Because you are Bobby Orr."
> 
> Black and Gold rush - The Boston Globe



Gretsky has a statue in front of Staples Center, so he could say it too. But he wouldn't. Because he's Gretsky.


----------



## CountofTuscany

So who's your money on for the Cup?


----------



## Steve Hanson

CountofTuscany said:


> So who's your money on for the Cup?



Even though Vancouver is the favorite I think if Boston can win the first game they could take the series.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Lumpy 1 said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see 7ou fall on his face..
> 
> Remember my "retooled" Blackhawks nearly kicked his ass er the Sedin sisters ass after being down 3-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Hawks wouldn't have broken up their defense from last year they would have easily won over the Canucks and everyone else for that matter...just sayin..
Click to expand...


Well we lost Byfuglien and Sopel because of the salary cap. Its not like Stan Bowman wanted to trade those guys. 

Besides Byfuglien was used as a forward against Vancouver...

The Hawks also were forced to trade away Versteeg and Ladd.

The NHL as a league is socialist...

God forbid GM's doing a good job drafting, no that Marxist Bettman cant have that.


----------



## Shooter

When the series is this evenly matched you have to go with the better goalie.  And even though Luongo is a tremendous player Thomas is the best goalie now.  

So I'm going to be a homer and take my Bruins.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's your money on for the Cup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Vancouver is the favorite I think if Boston can win the first game they could take the series.
Click to expand...


   LETS GO BRUINS ​


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's your money on for the Cup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Vancouver is the favorite I think if Boston can win the first game they could take the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LETS GO BRUINS ​
Click to expand...


Big game tonight. This can be a real momentum setter.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Vancouver is the favorite I think if Boston can win the first game they could take the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GO BRUINS ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big game tonight. This can be a real momentum setter.
Click to expand...


I think if the bruins win game 1 they will win the cup.

They might still win even if they lose game 1 but the game 1 win, to me, is key.

Then again im a bruins fan so i'll still be nervous even if they win the first 3 and are up by 3 goals at the start of the 3rd period in game 4


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GO BRUINS ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big game tonight. This can be a real momentum setter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if the bruins win game 1 they will win the cup.
> 
> They might still win even if they lose game 1 but the game 1 win, to me, is key.
> 
> Then again im a bruins fan so i'll still be nervous even if they win the first 3 and are up by 3 goals at the start of the 3rd period in game 4
Click to expand...


I think so too. If they win game one it forces Vancouver to realize it will probably be a long series and nothing is a given.  Also it puts a lot more pressure on them for game two. It's not good to fall into a 0 - 2 hole.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's your money on for the Cup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Vancouver is the favorite I think if Boston can win the first game they could take the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LETS GO BRUINS ​
Click to expand...








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzYtDhlmgJg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;70&#39;s Boston Bruins theme song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

I'm thinking, I'll never watch another Sharks game..... Darn It..

Well.. at least until season...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6yK2BPEMo]YouTube - &#x202a;2011 Stanley Cup Finals Preview: Vancouver Canucks vs Boston Bruins Promo&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

The Bruins are going down.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Luissa said:


> The Bruins are going down.



its 5 pm..........hmmmm.....screw you luissa!

LOL


----------



## Luissa

Its always 5pm somewhere.


----------



## Oddball

Eddie Shore?


----------



## Toro

I just ordered my "Vancouver Canucks, 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" t-shirt.  I can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> I just ordered my "Vancouver Canucks, 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" t-shirt.  I can't wait until it arrives!















I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my "Vancouver Canucks, 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" t-shirt.  I can't wait until it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.
Click to expand...





You forgot:


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my "Vancouver Canucks, 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" t-shirt.  I can't wait until it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
Click to expand...



is it 8:00pm eastern yet?


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is it 8:00pm eastern yet?
Click to expand...





 



I turned on NESN when I got home and they were airing an old B's game vs Vancouver...  The game was just ending, the Bruins won 3-1 and I thought to myself, some poor old man somewhere is probably waking up from his nap and must be awfully confused thinking he totally missed the game!


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is it 8:00pm eastern yet?
Click to expand...


You're counting down to when you get a beating?

That's like a five year old asking his Dad to spank him!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it 8:00pm eastern yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on NESN when I got home and they were airing an old B's game vs Vancouver...  The game was just ending, the Bruins won 3-1 and I thought to myself, some poor old man somewhere is probably waking up from his nap and must be awfully confused thinking he totally missed the game!
Click to expand...


i watched the highlights today

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aak2bcdTjoE]YouTube - &#x202a;Vancouver Canucks vs Boston Bruins Highlights 2/26/11&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it 8:00pm eastern yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on NESN when I got home and they were airing an old B's game vs Vancouver...  The game was just ending, the Bruins won 3-1 and I thought to myself, some poor old man somewhere is probably waking up from his nap and must be awfully confused thinking he totally missed the game!
Click to expand...


Savor that victory!  It's the only time you'll get to see Boston beat Vancouver this year!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i'll bet you a 1/10th oz canadian gold coin the bruins win at least 1.


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it 8:00pm eastern yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned on NESN when I got home and they were airing an old B's game vs Vancouver...  The game was just ending, the Bruins won 3-1 and I thought to myself, some poor old man somewhere is probably waking up from his nap and must be awfully confused thinking he totally missed the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Savor that victory!  It's the only time you'll get to see Boston beat Vancouver this year!
Click to expand...





Best of luck to you in that regard!


----------



## Shooter

Let's go Bruins!!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Shooter said:


> Let's go Bruins!!!!!





SHOOT THE PUCK!!!


----------



## Toro

FFS the game is off on DirectTV!  Technical difficulties!


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> FFS the game is off on DirectTV!  Technical difficulties!



i've heard horror stories about directv.


----------



## Toro

elvis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> FFS the game is off on DirectTV!  Technical difficulties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've heard horror stories about directv.
Click to expand...


I love it thus far.

The fans must think they are in the Vancouver Library.  It's damn quiet there.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> FFS the game is off on DirectTV!  Technical difficulties!



you can listen to the broadcast on the bruins website.

Boston Bruins: Bruins at Canucks - 06/01/2011

To be honest I hate the announcers on NBC and im listening on that link while watching with tv on mute.


----------



## Toro

In the last five periods in which the Boston Bruins have played, exactly one goal has been scored.

In the first two periods thus far, Boston has been the better team.  Vancouver looks very much like a team that has not played for over a week.  Very, very flat.  Same as the fans.


----------



## Zander

Thomas has been a freakin' wall!


----------



## del

Zander said:


> Thomas has been a freakin' wall!



he's out of his mind right now


----------



## Toro

It's been a pretty boring game but the third period has picked up.


----------



## Zander

what a pass!!!


----------



## Zander

I am rooting for Boston, but that was a sahweeeet goal!!!


----------



## Toro

Yes!  Yes!  Yes!


Fabulous goal!  It was going to have to be to beat Thomas, who was outstanding.

Vancouver was taking over the game in the third period.  Boston was the better team for the first two periods, but when the game is so tight, all it takes is one play.


----------



## del

Toro said:


> Yes!  Yes!  Yes!
> 
> 
> Fabulous goal!  It was going to have to be to beat Thomas, who was outstanding.
> 
> Vancouver was taking over the game in the third period.  Boston was the better team for the first two periods, but *when the game is so tight, all it takes is one play*.



yup




fuck you


----------



## elvis

del said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Yes!  Yes!
> 
> 
> Fabulous goal!  It was going to have to be to beat Thomas, who was outstanding.
> 
> Vancouver was taking over the game in the third period.  Boston was the better team for the first two periods, but *when the game is so tight, all it takes is one play*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> In the last five periods in which the Boston Bruins have played, exactly one goal has been scored.
> 
> In the first two periods thus far, Boston has been the better team.  Vancouver looks very much like a team that has not played for over a week.  Very, very flat.  Same as the fans.



Bruins did better offensively than vancuver even though they lost.

However vancuver owned the physical game.

I think we need to bring thorton back for this series.


----------



## CountofTuscany

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last five periods in which the Boston Bruins have played, exactly one goal has been scored.
> 
> In the first two periods thus far, Boston has been the better team.  Vancouver looks very much like a team that has not played for over a week.  Very, very flat.  Same as the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins did better offensively than vancuver even though they lost.
> 
> However vancuver owned the physical game.
> 
> I think we need to bring thorton back for this series.
Click to expand...


I didn't think Vancouver had what it took to get this far. They've surprised me.


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last five periods in which the Boston Bruins have played, exactly one goal has been scored.
> 
> In the first two periods thus far, Boston has been the better team.  Vancouver looks very much like a team that has not played for over a week.  Very, very flat.  Same as the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins did better offensively than vancuver even though they lost.
> 
> However vancuver owned the physical game.
> 
> I think we need to bring thorton back for this series.
Click to expand...


I've watched most of Vancouver's playoff games this year, and I've often thought "_This_ is the best team in the NHL?"  That's what I thought after watching the first two periods.  But Vancouver took over in the third and imposed themselves on the Bruins.  I wouldn't have had any argument had Boston won.  That game was there for the taking and I think the Canucks will be better in game two.  I think game two is a must-win game for the Bruins.  They've shown a lot of guts, but if they have to win four out of five against Vancouver, I think that's a hole too deep.  Vancouver is just too good in too many areas.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last five periods in which the Boston Bruins have played, exactly one goal has been scored.
> 
> In the first two periods thus far, Boston has been the better team.  Vancouver looks very much like a team that has not played for over a week.  Very, very flat.  Same as the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruins did better offensively than vancuver even though they lost.
> 
> However vancuver owned the physical game.
> 
> I think we need to bring thorton back for this series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've watched most of Vancouver's playoff games this year, and I've often thought "_This_ is the best team in the NHL?"  That's what I thought after watching the first two periods.  But Vancouver took over in the third and imposed themselves on the Bruins.  I wouldn't have had any argument had Boston won.  That game was there for the taking and I think the Canucks will be better in game two.  I think game two is a must-win game for the Bruins.  They've shown a lot of guts, but if they have to win four out of five against Vancouver, I think that's a hole too deep.  Vancouver is just too good in too many areas.
Click to expand...


I agree about game 2 being a must win.  I think the Bruins will play better also.....i doubt they will put thorton back in and take out seguin but I wouldn't be mad if they did.


----------



## Toro

FTR, there was a stat I read last night something along the lines that the team that has won game won has won the Cup 77% of the time, and if that was the home team, they've won 85% of the time.  

Of course, statistics mean bunk in any one-off situation.


----------



## Toro

lol

[youtube]Pxu2-Ts4AWM[/youtube]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That was funny .

Still that last goal, considering he was offsides, was pretty bogus.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That was funny .
> 
> Still that last goal, considering he was offsides, was pretty bogus.





I read that yesterday...  They're saying he was off sides!  I have yet to see the replay...




Also, pretty low of that guy Burrows to actually bite Bergeron's finger!  




> As the third member of Vancouver&#8217;s first line alongside Henrik and Daniel Sedin, the Canucks could ill afford to take the ice without him for Game 2 of the Stanley Cup finals against the Bruins tomorrow. Yesterday, they learned that despite Burrows&#8217; bite of Bruins center Patrice Bergeron&#8217;s finger, they will have Burrows at their disposal.
> 
> &#8220;After reviewing the incident, including speaking with the on-ice officials, I can find no conclusive evidence that Alex Burrows intentionally bit the finger of Patrice Bergeron,&#8221; said Mike Murphy, the NHL senior vice president of hockey operations, in a statement after a phone hearing with the Vancouver winger.
> 
> While there had to be a high level of astonishment in the Bruins&#8217; dressing room and organization after the league&#8217;s decision, they were ready to move on and hope to bounce back from their 1-0 loss in Game 1. That included the injured party.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m over it,&#8221; said Bergeron on the first of two off days before Game 2. &#8220;To be honest with you, I&#8217;m looking forward for next game. We&#8217;ve got to get back in the series. Like I said (Wednesday) night, it&#8217;s the league&#8217;s decision and I&#8217;ll let them make the call, make the decision. It&#8217;s theirs. So I have nothing else to say about it.&#8221;
> 
> *Video evidence shows Burrows biting down on Bergeron&#8217;s hand *during a scrum before the first intermission.
> 
> Alex Burrows won&rsquo;t taste suspension for biting - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That was funny .
> 
> Still that last goal, considering he was offsides, was pretty bogus.





Here is the highlight video...  

If you pause the clip at 3:18 you can see he was not off sides.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0wBYQKvmSk]YouTube - &#x202a;2011 Stanley Cup Finals - Vancouver Canucks vs Boston Bruins Game 1 Highlights 5/24/11&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Not sure why that YouTube header says 5/24/11 as it was really 6/1/11.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was funny .
> 
> Still that last goal, considering he was offsides, was pretty bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that yesterday...  They're saying he was off sides!  I have yet to see the replay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, pretty low of that guy Burrows to actually bite Bergeron's finger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the third member of Vancouvers first line alongside Henrik and Daniel Sedin, the Canucks could ill afford to take the ice without him for Game 2 of the Stanley Cup finals against the Bruins tomorrow. Yesterday, they learned that despite Burrows bite of Bruins center Patrice Bergerons finger, they will have Burrows at their disposal.
> 
> After reviewing the incident, including speaking with the on-ice officials, I can find no conclusive evidence that Alex Burrows intentionally bit the finger of Patrice Bergeron, said Mike Murphy, the NHL senior vice president of hockey operations, in a statement after a phone hearing with the Vancouver winger.
> 
> While there had to be a high level of astonishment in the Bruins dressing room and organization after the leagues decision, they were ready to move on and hope to bounce back from their 1-0 loss in Game 1. That included the injured party.
> 
> Im over it, said Bergeron on the first of two off days before Game 2. To be honest with you, Im looking forward for next game. Weve got to get back in the series. Like I said (Wednesday) night, its the leagues decision and Ill let them make the call, make the decision. Its theirs. So I have nothing else to say about it.
> 
> *Video evidence shows Burrows biting down on Bergerons hand *during a scrum before the first intermission.
> 
> Alex Burrows won&rsquo;t taste suspension for biting - BostonHerald.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcVP3x-x_NE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stanley Cup Finals...Bruins Vs. Canucks&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

^^^^skate crossed line before puck!


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was funny .
> 
> Still that last goal, considering he was offsides, was pretty bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that yesterday...  They're saying he was off sides!  I have yet to see the replay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, pretty low of that guy Burrows to actually bite Bergeron's finger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the third member of Vancouver&#8217;s first line alongside Henrik and Daniel Sedin, the Canucks could ill afford to take the ice without him for Game 2 of the Stanley Cup finals against the Bruins tomorrow. Yesterday, they learned that despite Burrows&#8217; bite of Bruins center Patrice Bergeron&#8217;s finger, they will have Burrows at their disposal.
> 
> &#8220;After reviewing the incident, including speaking with the on-ice officials, I can find no conclusive evidence that Alex Burrows intentionally bit the finger of Patrice Bergeron,&#8221; said Mike Murphy, the NHL senior vice president of hockey operations, in a statement after a phone hearing with the Vancouver winger.
> 
> While there had to be a high level of astonishment in the Bruins&#8217; dressing room and organization after the league&#8217;s decision, they were ready to move on and hope to bounce back from their 1-0 loss in Game 1. That included the injured party.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m over it,&#8221; said Bergeron on the first of two off days before Game 2. &#8220;To be honest with you, I&#8217;m looking forward for next game. We&#8217;ve got to get back in the series. Like I said (Wednesday) night, it&#8217;s the league&#8217;s decision and I&#8217;ll let them make the call, make the decision. It&#8217;s theirs. So I have nothing else to say about it.&#8221;
> 
> *Video evidence shows Burrows biting down on Bergeron&#8217;s hand *during a scrum before the first intermission.
> 
> Alex Burrows won&rsquo;t taste suspension for biting - BostonHerald.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcVP3x-x_NE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stanley Cup Finals...Bruins Vs. Canucks&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
> 
> ^^^^skate crossed line before puck!
Click to expand...



That's his front foot.  If you look at the other video I posted above you can clearly see his back foot was not yet over the line as the puck came across the blue line...


----------



## Valerie

It's SO damn close it's killing me just to keep watching that moment, but if that were my guy and they called off sides, I'd be screaming at the tee vee!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

oh i'll go look.  

Im not really contesting it...as far as im concerned the play stands as called by the officials....i am that way with pro bruins and anti bruins calls.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Valerie

Oddball said:


>





Grapes!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE9s_FaOFPM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bobby Orr Goal Described By Don Cherry&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## CountofTuscany

Amazing. Two games in a row with last second lapses.


----------



## Valerie

Mother fffffather fingerrr biterrrr    arrrgh!!!


----------



## Montrovant

I was just settling in for what I hoped might be a lot of overtime and BAM!  Game ended 11 seconds in.  

Still, these have been two good games to watch if you like to see goaltending highlights.  Yes, Thomas screwed up on the OT goal.  He should have stayed much further in net, he over-committed.  Still, he and Luongo made some impressive saves throughout the second game and especially the first one.

The question is, do you think the Bruins still have a shot?

These games have been close enough that I certainly don't count Boston out yet.  I think game 3 is a must-win though; if they let the Canucks take game 3 it's over IMO.  I hope not; while I'd prefer Vancouver finally get a cup, I'd also prefer a 6 or 7 game series.


----------



## Toro

Of the 46 times a team has gone up 2-0 in the Stanley Cup finals, they have won the Cup on 42 occasions. 

Also, no team in the history of the NHL playoffs has ever come back from an 0-2 deficit twice. 

However, until this year, the Bruins were 0-26 in their history after being 0-2 down. They are now 1-26.


----------



## Spoonman

Montrovant said:


> I was just settling in for what I hoped might be a lot of overtime and BAM!  Game ended 11 seconds in.
> 
> Still, these have been two good games to watch if you like to see goaltending highlights.  Yes, Thomas screwed up on the OT goal.  He should have stayed much further in net, he over-committed.  Still, he and Luongo made some impressive saves throughout the second game and especially the first one.
> 
> The question is, do you think the Bruins still have a shot?
> 
> These games have been close enough that I certainly don't count Boston out yet.  I think game 3 is a must-win though; if they let the Canucks take game 3 it's over IMO.  I hope not; while I'd prefer Vancouver finally get a cup, I'd also prefer a 6 or 7 game series.


they've shown they can compete but it's really hard to lose two games that could have been anybodies for the taking.  i mean anything can happen, but this makes it very tough. let's see what they can do at home


----------



## Ropey

Game 3 starting up now. Go Vancouver. Kick those dreaded bees in their hive...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

OUCH!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

game misconduct and 5 min major.


----------



## Ropey

> game misconduct and 5 min major.



Only 6 shots in the 5 and denied. 

Penalty to McQuade (Bees) - Delay of game


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> game misconduct and 5 min major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 shots in the 5 and denied.
> 
> Penalty to McQuade (Bees) - Delay of game
Click to expand...


yup....power play sux as usual.


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game misconduct and 5 min major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 shots in the 5 and denied.
> 
> Penalty to McQuade (Bees) - Delay of game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup....power play sux as usual.
Click to expand...


But both penalty kills are doing pretty well in this series so far since Vancouver's powerplay is not very good right now either. It was like 30% in the reg.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i wanted thorton back in after game 1, im glad he is in but they need to send him out to do a non-stanley cup event    I wanna see him bash in burrow's face, lol.


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i wanted thorton back in after game 1, im glad he is in but they need to send him out to do a non-stanley cup event    I wanna see him bash in burrow's face, lol.



As long as Vancouver wins. It might get the Sedins going. xD  These are some short hard shifts Alain is coaching. 

Thomas is playing well again. Gotta get him challenging and then get behind him. Did you see McQuade get dumped ?

Great game so far. Fast as fast...


----------



## Toro

Great period.  As much hitting in a period as I've seen in the playoffs thus far.  Glad to hear Horton is going to be OK.  Major was the right call.  Bruin's special teams are killing them.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

very good game...good to see the bruins showing some freaking heart and physical energy.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Great period.  As much hitting in a period as I've seen in the playoffs thus far.  Glad to hear Horton is going to be OK.  Major was the right call.  Bruin's special teams are killing them.



Sensation in all extremities is a very good indicator to be sure.

1 - 0 Bees


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

woooooooooooooooooo
woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ropey

Vancouver's a third period team. I wouldn't be counting any chickens yet.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

woooooooooooo
woooooooooooo
woooooooooooo


Yay happy night for a bruins fan, so far....way too much time left though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Vancouver's a third period team. I wouldn't be counting any chickens yet.



bruins aren't always a 3rd period team...a 3 goal lead makes me happy with 4 min left in the game....at this point they need a 6 goal lead for me to be happy, lol.


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Yay happy night for a bruins fan, so far....way too much time left though.


In the last few games a few sconds was way too much time  lol


----------



## Valerie

Put the biscuit in the basket!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Yay happy night for a bruins fan, so far....way too much time left though.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last few games a few sconds was way too much time  lol
Click to expand...


well 4-0 is a bit better.


----------



## Steve Hanson

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> woooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Yay happy night for a bruins fan, so far....way too much time left though.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last few games a few sconds was way too much time  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well 4-0 is a bit better.
Click to expand...


It's what you call breathing room.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

only if there is <10 min left

dont like all these penalties...if we are going to take a penalty make it something good.


----------



## Ropey

Siedenberg dropped like a potato.  

Well I thought there would be one Boston win in a 5 game series. I still think the same. 

5 games.

Loved the Thomas hit on Sedin though. xD  Didn't like the hack though.

Let's get to the real fight now.  

Another goal. lol

Beat Thomas. Good. Needed one. Just to prove they are not stymied.

6  - 1


----------



## del

7-1


----------



## del

8-1

three shots three goals

good thing they're not stymied


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8]YouTube - &#x202a;The Standells - Dirty Water&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied



Better than 8 - 0.

And still up 2-1.


----------



## Valerie

Ropey said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than 8 - 0.
> 
> And still up 2-1. And off to Vancouver for the next game.
Click to expand...




No... Game 4 is in Boston.


----------



## Ropey

Valerie said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than 8 - 0.
> 
> And still up 2-1. And off to Vancouver for the next game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... Game 4 is in Boston.
Click to expand...



Yep. Kicked it out when I saw I was in error. But still up 2 - 1.


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4JFvhXSPA0]YouTube - &#x202a;Nutty - Boston Bruins Theme Song&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

del said:


> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not *stymied*


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI4Bt9WvOoY]YouTube - &#x202a;Kyprios - How The West Was One (Vancouver Canucks) [Lyrics]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Valerie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not *stymied*
Click to expand...


There is a difference between 8-0 and 8-1.

I understand you don't see it.


----------



## Valerie

Otay!


----------



## Ropey

And it's still 2-1 regardless.


----------



## Valerie

Ropey said:


> And it's still 2-1 regardless.


----------



## Ropey

Edited by my choice.

I'm a fan and pissed. Not a good time to post.


Goodnight.


----------



## Valerie

The hit:


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied



lets just hope they didn't use up all their scoring monday night.

T-minus 10 hours


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets just hope they didn't use up all their scoring monday night.
> 
> T-minus 10 hours
Click to expand...


And I'm on the gate... xD


----------



## Toro

Go Canucks Go!  

7.5 more hours!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Going down Canucks Going down!
> 
> 7.5 more hours!



I fixed it for you  (sorry i hate it when people edit quotes but i had to, lol)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8-1
> 
> three shots three goals
> 
> good thing they're not stymied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets just hope they didn't use up all their scoring monday night.
> 
> T-minus 10 hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm on the gate... xD
Click to expand...


my cousin's friend is trying to borrow money for the extra ticket......told my cousin we are half italian, im family, and i have the money


----------



## Toro

Ugh!  1-0.

Bruins are outworking the Canucks and Vancouver keeps turning the puck over.


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> Ugh!  1-0.
> 
> Bruins are outworking the Canucks and Vancouver keeps turning the puck over.






I hate when that happens.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!  1-0.
> 
> Bruins are outworking the Canucks and Vancouver keeps turning the puck over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens.
Click to expand...


whoa easy valerie.......lets wait for the last min of the period then enjoy a 1-0 lead for 15, lol

i get too nervous watching the bruins, we need a big lead to make me not nervous.


----------



## Toro

Thomas is the difference.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Thomas is the difference.



damn vancuver keeps crashing the net....thomas needs to lay a check out, lol.


----------



## Toro

12-6 shots on goal for Vancouver in the first period.  And I think 1 of those was on the 2 PPs.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> 12-6 shots on goal for Vancouver in the first period.  And I think 1 of those was on the 2 PPs.



yeah man the bruins penalty kill is nasty, has been all year.  

they need to play agressive, if they do they play well.  They have been pretty agressive but vancouver isn't doing so shabby.  We just had a nice shot


----------



## Toro

Vancouver is 1-18 on the PP this series.  That is good work and HAS to continue for Boston to win.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Vancouver is 1-18 on the PP this series.  That is good work and HAS to continue for Boston to win.



yes.  not that boston's power play is any better, but vancouver usually has a good power play.

still, screw you vancouver


----------



## Valerie

Take off, eh?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

valerie said:


> take off, eh?



lets go bruins!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

this is hockey!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Toro

Another weird goal.

Those are going in for Boston.  They aren't going in for Vancouver.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Another weird goal.
> 
> Those are going in for Boston.  They aren't going in for Vancouver.



This is shaping up to be an interesting series, if this gets tied up its like we start over.


----------



## Toro

Boston has gotten all the bounces and breaks in the last two games, but they have also worked hard and made fewer mistakes.  The third goal was a perfect example of that.  Twice, Vancouver defensemen could have cleared the puck by the net but were outworked by the Bruin forwards.  It wound up in front of the net, and now we're going back to Vancouver all level at 2-2.


----------



## Toro

See what I mean?  

What kind of lucky ass goal is that?  ALL of those goals are going in for Boston.


----------



## Toro

arrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Valerie




----------



## del




----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAnsygPoIiY]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules Bear Victory Dance&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## del

4-0

series tied

vancouver's looking toasty


----------



## Ropey

Now that's a "Stymie"  

8-1 is better than 4-0  

For everyone except the goalie. And I could care less about his stat atm.


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another weird goal.
> 
> Those are going in for Boston.  They aren't going in for Vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up to be an interesting series, if this gets tied up its like we start over.
Click to expand...


it's a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Zander

Tonight, the Bruins DOMINATED. They've beaten the crap out of the Canucks (and especially Luongo) two games in a row now, and the momentum has shifted entirely to the Bruins.  Tim Thomas has been a superstar between the pipes all series long- I don't expect that to change.  Luongo has shown himself to be all too human again tonight.  If Luongo gives up an early goal in game 5, I'd expect another blowout. He is a great goalie, but when he gets his confidence shaken, he crashes harder than a teenager with a valium and a fifth of Southern Comfort. 

Whichever teams wins, it is nice to see such an exciting series. Lovin' it!


----------



## Toro

This is all about the goalies.  Thomas is standing on his head and everything is going in on Luongo.  Vancouver has outshout Boston in both games in Boston.  The game was decided in the second period in both games.  And in both games, in the first two periods, Vancouver outshot Boston 28-21 in the first game and 25-18 in the second, but were outscored 7-0 combined.


----------



## Valerie

Toro said:


> Thomas is the difference.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> This is all about the goalies.  Thomas is standing on his head and everything is going in on Luongo.  Vancouver has outshout Boston in both games in Boston.  The game was decided in the second period in both games.  And in both games, in the first two periods, Vancouver outshot Boston 28-21 in the first game and 25-18 in the second, but were outscored 7-0 combined.



Shots that are taken from the blue line that go straight into Tim Thomas' glove are not going to win games.  Hockey is about "scoring opportunities" not just  "shots on goal".  In both games in Boston, the Bruins had more scoring opportunities and they capitalized on those opportunities. Yes, Vancouver took a lot of shots, most were not legitimate scoring opportunities.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all about the goalies.  Thomas is standing on his head and everything is going in on Luongo.  Vancouver has outshout Boston in both games in Boston.  The game was decided in the second period in both games.  And in both games, in the first two periods, Vancouver outshot Boston 28-21 in the first game and 25-18 in the second, but were outscored 7-0 combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shots that are taken from the blue line that go straight into Tim Thomas' glove are not going to win games.  Hockey is about "scoring opportunities" not just  "shots on goal".  In both games in Boston, the Bruins had more scoring opportunities and they capitalized on those opportunities. Yes, Vancouver took a lot of shots, most were not legitimate scoring opportunities.
Click to expand...


Two of those seven goals by Boston were soft floaters from the blue line that deflected off sticks into the net.  Two other goals weren't shots but were deflections right in front of the net that were passes into the slot, the second goal in the first game which was an "own goal" by Burrows (or was it Kesler?) and then the fourth goal, which was fired across from the boards and deflected off a skate.  Those are the types of goals that are going for Boston.  None of those are really "scoring opportunities."  And there was the goal when in the first game the defenseman broke his stick, leaving the Bruin in all alone. They've had some nice goals as well.  The third goal in both games were nice - the first was on a nice shorthanded opportunity, and the second on good work behind the goal line.  Boston has worked hard, has turned the puck over less and have taken their chances, so they deserved the wins.  But the scoreline is flattering, and Boston isn't overwhelming Vancouver in scoring chances.


----------



## Valerie

Just win, baby!


----------



## Zander

I blame Luongo. He is a freakin' sieve. 7 goals on 23 shots. Is that a record? I've seen pee wee games with better goaltending stats.  He's stinking up the place!  Seriously, he has a confidence problem.......


----------



## CountofTuscany

What a series. Wow did Boston change the momentum and give themselves and edge.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Zander said:


> I blame Luongo. He is a freakin' sieve. 7 goals on 23 shots. Is that a record? I've seen pee wee games with better goaltending stats.  He's stinking up the place!  Seriously, he has a confidence problem.......



And I think these last two games have shaken it dramatically.


----------



## Valerie

Zander said:


> I blame Luongo. He is a freakin' sieve. 7 goals on 23 shots. Is that a record? I've seen pee wee games with better goaltending stats.  He's stinking up the place!  Seriously, he has a confidence problem.......






Luongo is a great goalie who played very well in the first two games.  Now the series is down to the best of three games, two of which are in Vancouver.  I am so happy the Bruins brought the series back to even, but we have a LOT more hockey to be played yet.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

All I can say is that Tim Thomas seems to be channeling Ken Dryden in his Stanley Cup debut and I am really looking forward to see if the Bruins will continue the same aggressive play after the long trip back to Vancouver.


----------



## Valerie

CountofTuscany said:


> What a series. Wow did Boston change the momentum and give themselves and edge.





They woke the sleeping bear with that hit on Horton...

If the B's take game 5 in Vancouver, game 6 in Boston is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## CountofTuscany

Valerie said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a series. Wow did Boston change the momentum and give themselves and edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They woke the sleeping bear with that hit on Horton...
> 
> If the B's take game 5 in Vancouver, game 6 in Boston is going to be AWESOME!
Click to expand...


It did seem to be the game changer.  A home win is always nice.  I saw the Devils win at home years ago.


----------



## Ropey

Spoonman said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another weird goal.
> 
> Those are going in for Boston.  They aren't going in for Vancouver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up to be an interesting series, if this gets tied up its like we start over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's a whole new ballgame.
Click to expand...


Vancouver in six or seven. I say six but I've been known to give wrong projections before .


----------



## Spoonman

Ropey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up to be an interesting series, if this gets tied up its like we start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a whole new ballgame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vancouver in six or seven. I say six but I've been known to give wrong projections before .
Click to expand...


a friend of mine is going to game 5


----------



## JamesInFlorida

The Bruins are wearing down the Canucks physically. The Canucks just can't keep up.


----------



## Toro

CountofTuscany said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Luongo. He is a freakin' sieve. 7 goals on 23 shots. Is that a record? I've seen pee wee games with better goaltending stats.  He's stinking up the place!  Seriously, he has a confidence problem.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think these last two games have shaken it dramatically.
Click to expand...


He also had two very bad games against the Blackhawks, who blew them out in those games in the first series.  So he's been through this before.

He DOES have to play better.  Because if he doesn't, Boston will win.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is shaping up to be an interesting series, if this gets tied up its like we start over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a whole new ballgame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vancouver in six or seven. I say six but I've been known to give wrong projections before .
Click to expand...


I think the bruins will win it in 7 with the loss coming at home.

although im hoping to take it in 6


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Luongo. He is a freakin' sieve. 7 goals on 23 shots. Is that a record? I've seen pee wee games with better goaltending stats.  He's stinking up the place!  Seriously, he has a confidence problem.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think these last two games have shaken it dramatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had two very bad games against the Blackhawks, who blew them out in those games in the first series.  So he's been through this before.
> 
> He DOES have to play better.  Because if he doesn't, Boston will win.
Click to expand...


they should put him in for the next game, his backup was a damn wall!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> Just win, baby!


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I think these last two games have shaken it dramatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also had two very bad games against the Blackhawks, who blew them out in those games in the first series.  So he's been through this before.
> 
> He DOES have to play better.  Because if he doesn't, Boston will win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should put him in for the next game, his backup was a damn wall!
Click to expand...





I heard on the radio this morning that Luongo is starting tonight.


----------



## Valerie

> I dont think hes lying this time. *Vancouver Canucks coach Alain Vigneault said Thursday that he would start goaltender Roberto Luongo against the Boston Bruins on Friday night in Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Final.*
> 
> You can bet on that, he said.
> 
> Of course, Vigneault said he would start Luongo against the Chicago Blackhawks in Game 6 of their first-round series, and he didnt do it. He benched Luongo and gave Cory Schneider a surprise start under circumstances that seemed, at least on the surface, very similar to the ones the Canucks face now.
> 
> The Canucks had been outscored over two games then, 12-2; they have been outscored over two games now, 12-1. Vigneault had pulled Luongo in back-to-back games against the Hawks; he pulled him last game against the Bruins and could have  should have  pulled him the game before that.



No kidding this time: Luongo starting Game 5 - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Montrovant

The only problem is that Luongo is in large part the reason they won the first 2 games.  Yes, he's been crap the past couple of games....but he's gotten you to what is now a best-of-3 Finals, do you put in the backup at this point?  Playing well in relief is not the same as playing well as the starter.

Either way, whoever starts in goal, the team in front of them needs to play better.  With Thomas playing as well as he is Vancouver can't allow Boston many chances.


----------



## Toro

Of course he's going to start Luongo.  

Ya dance with the one that brung ya.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Of course he's going to start Luongo.
> 
> Ya dance with the one that brung ya.



True dat! 

We should have a hard hitting and very close game tonight. I expect Luongo to show up with a vengeance. Both teams want this and they are very well matched.  I would not be surprised if we see another 1-0 game. 
GO BRUINS!!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> Of course he's going to start Luongo.
> 
> Ya dance with the one that brung ya.



as long as the b's make it past the first period it will probably go good.


----------



## Montrovant

Playing Luongo appears to have been the right call!


----------



## Ropey

And that was a blanking of the Bruins. Onward to the hive ho...


----------



## Toro

Crap!  These guys are giving me a cardiac!

Vancouver has won 15 games in the playoffs, 11 by one goal, 3 by two goals, one of which included an empty-netter.  

Virtually every win is fricking nerve-wracking!


----------



## del

vancouver's defence played much better.

good game-too bad we lost it.


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Crap!  These guys are giving me a cardiac!
> 
> Vancouver has won 15 games in the playoffs, 11 by one goal, 3 by two goals, one of which included an empty-netter.
> 
> Virtually every win is fricking nerve-wracking!



Ever has this been their way. You can change the entire team and ownership and this still happens. I've been there for both drives to the Cup. 

Go figure.


----------



## Zander

another 1-0 game....I expect this series to go seven.  Boston has pounded Vancouver on home ice....


----------



## ginscpy

USA USA


Hockey is Kanadsas entire PATHETIC existence,


Best QB  you efver had was Warren Moon in the CFL for a couple of years


----------



## Montrovant

Vancouver may win this series with a goal differential of -10 or so!  

Even if Boston loses, Tim Thomas has been great.  If they win, he's the MVP.


----------



## Toro

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!  These guys are giving me a cardiac!
> 
> Vancouver has won 15 games in the playoffs, 11 by one goal, 3 by two goals, one of which included an empty-netter.
> 
> Virtually every win is fricking nerve-wracking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever has this been their way. You can change the entire team and ownership and this still happens. I've been there for both drives to the Cup.
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


I lived in the West End off the Burrard Bridge when they last went to the Cup.  That's when I became a Canucks fan.  I remember when they won game 6 and tied up the series, a couple hundred thousand people were in the streets to celebrate.  It was one of the best things I've ever experienced in my life.  Everyone was high-fiving and hugging each other, and there wasn't a trace of malice or negativity anywhere.  It was amazing.  After they lost game 7, I just shut the blinds on my apartment and went to bed.  I was too disappointed.  However, I kept hearing sirens throughout the night.  There is a hospital a few blocks down from where we used to live, and we used to hear sirens occasionally.  But that night, they were going off all the time.  I had no idea what was going on.  I used to work as a stock broker in the stock exchange tower in the Pacific Center, so I used to walk to work at 6am.  The next morning, I was aghast at all the destruction, with glass windows shattered all over the place.  I didn't know what happened until I arrived at work and read the paper.  It was something.  I hope they don't do that again!

Anyways, here's a story Boston fans can relate to.  I almost hit the roof when Tanner Glass fanned on the shot with a wide open net.  



> When he completely whiffed on a shot at a wide-open net Friday night, Vancouver Canuck winger Tanner Glass almost immediately thought of a famous, or rather infamous, Boston athlete.
> 
> "You know, what I thought of was Bill Buckner," a relieved Glass said after the Canucks' 1-0 win over the Boston Bruins in Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> "I was like if we end up losing this game 1-0 and heaven forbid we don't end up winning the whole thing, I might end up being booed out of Vancouver."



http://www.vancouversun.com/sports/...d+Bill+Buckner+comparisons/4929231/story.html

I'm taking my family up to Washington DC today for a week's vacation, so I'm going to have to find some sports bar that will have the good graces to turn on the game in a corner somewhere!


----------



## Ropey

Montrovant said:


> Vancouver may win this series with a goal differential of -10 or so!
> 
> Even if Boston loses, Tim Thomas has been great.  If they win, he's the MVP.



He's changed goaling. We might see goalies checking players in their crease from now on. xD



			
				Toro said:
			
		

> I lived in the West End off the Burrard Bridge when they last went to the Cup. That's when I became a Canucks fan. I remember when they won game 6 and tied up the series, a couple hundred thousand people were in the streets to celebrate. It was one of the best things I've ever experienced in my life. Everyone was high-fiving and hugging each other, and there wasn't a trace of malice or negativity anywhere. It was amazing. After they lost game 7, I just shut the blinds on my apartment and went to bed. I was too disappointed. However, I kept hearing sirens throughout the night. There is a hospital a few blocks down from where we used to live, and we used to hear sirens occasionally. But that night, they were going off all the time. I had no idea what was going on. I used to work as a stock broker in the stock exchange tower in the Pacific Center, so I used to walk to work at 6am. The next morning, I was aghast at all the destruction, with glass windows shattered all over the place. I didn't know what happened until I arrived at work and read the paper. It was something. I hope they don't do that again!



I remember. It was disheartening. Until then I used to say that only Americans did that when they lost the cup. I couldn't say it anymore.

I also hope it doesn't but when I see players sticking their fingers in other players mouths. When I see them biting and diving. (Both sides) I see a change I do not like.



Toro said:


> I'm taking my family up to Washington DC today for a week's vacation, so I'm going to have to find some sports bar that will have the good graces to turn on the game in a corner somewhere!



Luck on you


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Just win, baby!





 That's awesome.


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just win, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome.
Click to expand...






Totally!  Tough loss last night.


----------



## Sheldon

Zander said:


> another 1-0 game....I expect this series to go seven.  Boston has pounded Vancouver on home ice....



Yeah probably. Boston is too good at the Gahden. But hopefully it's not another blow-out... those get boring.


----------



## Valerie

Silky, I saw this the other day and thought of you!  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmxW-n1mpGo]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules - the bear&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> another 1-0 game....I expect this series to go seven.  Boston has pounded Vancouver on home ice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah probably. Boston is too good at the Gahden. But hopefully it's not another blow-out... those get boring.
Click to expand...





I will definitely not be bored if they take it to game 7 !


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Silky, I saw this the other day and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules - the bear&#x202c;&rlm;



 Pretty much

Girl in a Bruins jersey = instant deal-breaker


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> another 1-0 game....I expect this series to go seven.  Boston has pounded Vancouver on home ice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah probably. Boston is too good at the Gahden. But hopefully it's not another blow-out... those get boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely not be bored if they take it to game 7 !
Click to expand...


The way things are going, the Nucks win it at home. But I have to admit Boston has been the better team.


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silky, I saw this the other day and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules - the bear&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much
> 
> Girl in a Bruins jersey = instant deal-breaker
Click to expand...





Sigh...  A star crossed fate for sure...


----------



## Sheldon

Valerie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silky, I saw this the other day and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules - the bear&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much
> 
> Girl in a Bruins jersey = instant deal-breaker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...  A star crossed fate for sure...
Click to expand...








The sacrifices I make for my Habs...


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much
> 
> Girl in a Bruins jersey = instant deal-breaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...  A star crossed fate for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sacrifices I make for my Habs...
Click to expand...


----------



## Anachronism

Hopefully Boston LOSES on Monday, so they can be booed off their own home ice and watch a team that actually WANTS TO WIN the Cup skate it around their arena instead of them. MAYBE, just MAYBE that will explain to some of them that fans are not interested in watching them continually FAIL for 40 years.

Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut). The Bruins don't even deserve to be playing another game after last night.


----------



## Sheldon

Anachronism said:


> Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut).



Completely agreed, then the Habs will win the division by like fifteen points next year!


----------



## del

Anachronism said:


> Hopefully Boston LOSES on Monday, so they can be booed off their own home ice and watch a team that actually WANTS TO WIN the Cup skate it around their arena instead of them. MAYBE, just MAYBE that will explain to some of them that fans are not interested in watching them continually FAIL for 40 years.
> 
> Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut). The Bruins don't even deserve to be playing another game after last night.



shut the fuck up you whiny pissant. 

you know less about hockey than you do about women.


----------



## CountofTuscany

I know what I'll be doing at 8:00 tonight.


----------



## Ropey

We're back in the hive. Don't get stung boys. Beat back those bees.   Please.


----------



## Valerie

The Cup is in The House!   





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYGwNHomGjk]YouTube - &#x202a;Rene Rancourt performs U.S. Anthem prior to Game 4 6/8/11&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



Rene Rancourt sings the National Anthem...   Tonight is the last home game either way.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...  A star crossed fate for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sacrifices I make for my Habs...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"My mom said I should find a nice girl
Forget that im going for a bruins ice girl"  




LETS GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Boston LOSES on Monday, so they can be booed off their own home ice and watch a team that actually WANTS TO WIN the Cup skate it around their arena instead of them. MAYBE, just MAYBE that will explain to some of them that fans are not interested in watching them continually FAIL for 40 years.
> 
> Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut). The Bruins don't even deserve to be playing another game after last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up you whiny pissant.
> 
> you know less about hockey than you do about women.
Click to expand...


lol yeah....honsetly thomas and chara gone?  half the team gone?  I watched every game this season and you are SOOOOOO wrong anachorism.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

oh i hope this keeps up...game 7 will be a reality.....its way too early but im still excited.

hold onto the lead bruins


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

ok now we need to score first if we make it to game 7!

4-0 bruins, lets go B's


----------



## Lumpy 1

del said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Boston LOSES on Monday, so they can be booed off their own home ice and watch a team that actually WANTS TO WIN the Cup skate it around their arena instead of them. MAYBE, just MAYBE that will explain to some of them that fans are not interested in watching them continually FAIL for 40 years.
> 
> Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut). The Bruins don't even deserve to be playing another game after last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up you whiny pissant.
> 
> you know less about hockey than you do about women.
Click to expand...


mmm.... some Guys take their Hockey.. really..really seriously..


----------



## Valerie

Lumpy 1 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Boston LOSES on Monday, so they can be booed off their own home ice and watch a team that actually WANTS TO WIN the Cup skate it around their arena instead of them. MAYBE, just MAYBE that will explain to some of them that fans are not interested in watching them continually FAIL for 40 years.
> 
> Claude Julien needs to be fired. Chara, Thomas, and about half the team needs to be put out to pasture (traded or cut). The Bruins don't even deserve to be playing another game after last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up you whiny pissant.
> 
> you know less about hockey than you do about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmm.... some Guys take their Hockey.. really..really seriously..
Click to expand...






It's called The Stanley Cup.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a31iAj-wrDk]YouTube - &#x202a;NESN Bruins Commercial&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Valerie said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up you whiny pissant.
> 
> you know less about hockey than you do about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm.... some Guys take their Hockey.. really..really seriously..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called The Stanley Cup.
Click to expand...


My poor Shark's are just swimming with the other fishes.. Darn it..

I just wish they could have been as brutal as the Bruins have been...I think both teams are putting on a Great Show..fun to watch..(dang.. as an outsider looking in)


----------



## Zander

Luongo should be required to disrespect Tim Thomas before game 7....He stuck his foot so far into his mouth, that it met his own head that was stuck up his ass!


----------



## Montrovant

If this continues as it has throughout the series, and Vancouver wins the cup in game 7 with a 1 goal victory, will this be the largest negative goal differential ever for a cup winning team?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Montrovant said:


> If this continues as it has throughout the series, and Vancouver wins the cup in game 7 with a 1 goal victory, will this be the largest negative goal differential ever for a cup winning team?



yes it wil 

Bruins need to get past the next 10 min without letting in a goal then get the first 2 in game 7...or at least the first one.


----------



## Zander

Bring on Game 7!!!


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this continues as it has throughout the series, and Vancouver wins the cup in game 7 with a 1 goal victory, will this be the largest negative goal differential ever for a cup winning team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it wil
> 
> Bruins need to get past the next 10 min without letting in a goal then get the first 2 in game 7...or at least the first one.
Click to expand...






 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50a6R_y5Gsk]YouTube - &#x202a;NESN COMMERCIAL - KIDS INTO BRUINS&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Valerieeee..Valeraaaaa.. Valerieeee ..Valeraa.. haa.. haa..haa..haa..ha..ha..ha...

well... that's I know...


----------



## Montrovant

It's very unfortunate that Mason Raymond got hurt early in this game and might not play in game 7.  He was one of the few bright spots for the Canucks in their game 3 and 4 breakdowns.  In watching the series I've noticed Raymond a number of times bringing good energy and making plays, even if he hasn't been scoring.  Whoever ends up winning, I'd like to see how he'd perform in game 7.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Montrovant said:


> It's very unfortunate that Mason Raymond got hurt early in this game and might not play in game 7.  He was one of the few bright spots for the Canucks in their game 3 and 4 breakdowns.  In watching the series I've noticed Raymond a number of times bringing good energy and making plays, even if he hasn't been scoring.  Whoever ends up winning, I'd like to see how he'd perform in game 7.



I dont like seeing players get hurt but I am a bruins fan so I will say this, i hope he makes a full recovery by next monday


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this continues as it has throughout the series, and Vancouver wins the cup in game 7 with a 1 goal victory, will this be the largest negative goal differential ever for a cup winning team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it wil
> 
> Bruins need to get past the next 10 min without letting in a goal then get the first 2 in game 7...or at least the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50a6R_y5Gsk]YouTube - &#x202a;NESN COMMERCIAL - KIDS INTO BRUINS&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiI0mqCZMY8]YouTube - &#x202a;Never Disrespect The Garden (with Girl) | Boston Bruins Bear Commercial 2010 (HD)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

^^^^she had to pay for it, lol ^^^^


----------



## Claudette

Go Bruins.

Game 7 is on!!!!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Claudette said:


> Go Bruins.
> 
> Game 7 is on!!!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cr89xbl26g]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules_Date&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

lets go B's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Hanson

The stage is set. Who would have thought this just 4 short games ago?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> The stage is set. Who would have thought this just 4 short games ago?



I hope the bruins can do it, i hope they score first!

MORE VIDEOS lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtSRDe7R6L4]YouTube - &#x202a;Boston Bruins Force Game 7&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Claudette

Steve Hanson said:


> The stage is set. Who would have thought this just 4 short games ago?



Shit. I thought the Habs had em beat. 

Was way surprised when they came back and just kept on going. 

I watched them when they were a powerhouse in the 60's and early 70's. 

Haven't watched hockey much since I left NH in 93.

Hope they can take the Stanley Cup back to Boston.


----------



## Valerie

Did anyone in New Hampshire actually watch the debate...?   





> MANCHESTER, N.H.  How did Mitt Romney know the score to Boston Bruins game in the middle of Monday nights debate?
> 
> By the way, Bruins are up 4-0, Romney said to the loud applause of the spectators inside the debate hall at St. Anselm College after answering an unrelated question.
> 
> The Republican debate was on at the same time as Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Final against Vancouver Canucks.
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney | Bruins Score | New Hampshire Debate | The Daily Caller


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Claudette said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set. Who would have thought this just 4 short games ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. I thought the Habs had em beat.
> 
> Was way surprised when they came back and just kept on going.
> 
> I watched them when they were a powerhouse in the 60's and early 70's.
> 
> Haven't watched hockey much since I left NH in 93.
> 
> Hope they can take the Stanley Cup back to Boston.
Click to expand...


i've been a hardcore bruins fan since the mid 80's....along with all other boston sports teams (these last 10 years have been a long time coming for us here in boston, lol)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> Did anyone in New Hampshire actually watch the debate...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANCHESTER, N.H.  How did Mitt Romney know the score to Boston Bruins game in the middle of Monday nights debate?
> 
> By the way, Bruins are up 4-0, Romney said to the loud applause of the spectators inside the debate hall at St. Anselm College after answering an unrelated question.
> 
> The Republican debate was on at the same time as Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Final against Vancouver Canucks.
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney | Bruins Score | New Hampshire Debate | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


The talk radio guy this morning was asked about the debate by a caller and he said  "well, honestly, I watched the bruins game sorry"  Then he asked the news guys and they said "ummm, bruins"   LOL.


----------



## Valerie

> So now its one game for the Stanley Cup; one game to define a season, a franchise, and  some would say  the very honor of the sport.
> 
> The Bruins demolished the curiously inept Vancouver Canucks at TD Garden again last night, 5-2, to force a seventh game in this home-sweet-home Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> Its a great feeling, said 43-year-old Bruins forward Mark Recchi. It comes down to one game. This is what we dream of, going back to playing street hockey. Were going to lay it on the line like they are. No pressure, just go out and play. Were going to have a blast doing it.
> 
> The Bruins outscored the Canucks by a whopping 14 goals in the three games at the Garden, but have lost three one-goal games in British Columbia. The spoked-*Bs are set for the first Stanley Cup Final Game 7 in the franchises 87-year history *and need to heed lessons learned by . . . of all people . . . the 1960 New York Yankees.
> 
> The 60 Yanks beat the Pirates in three World Series games by scores of 16-3, 10-0, and 12-0, but lost four close ones and dropped the Series in a one-run seventh game. New Yorks aggregate scoring margin (55-27) didnt help, just as the Bruins are not aided by their 19-8 goal advantage in this 3-3 series draw.
> 
> Weve got to be hungrier than we have been the last three times in Vancouver, said Bruins coach Claude Julien.
> 
> Unyielding Bruins roar back - The Boston Globe






Wow!  History in the making!


----------



## Spoonman

Valerie said:


> So now its one game for the Stanley Cup; one game to define a season, a franchise, and  some would say  the very honor of the sport.
> 
> The Bruins demolished the curiously inept Vancouver Canucks at TD Garden again last night, 5-2, to force a seventh game in this home-sweet-home Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> Its a great feeling, said 43-year-old Bruins forward Mark Recchi. It comes down to one game. This is what we dream of, going back to playing street hockey. Were going to lay it on the line like they are. No pressure, just go out and play. Were going to have a blast doing it.
> 
> The Bruins outscored the Canucks by a whopping 14 goals in the three games at the Garden, but have lost three one-goal games in British Columbia. The spoked-*Bs are set for the first Stanley Cup Final Game 7 in the franchises 87-year history *and need to heed lessons learned by . . . of all people . . . the 1960 New York Yankees.
> 
> The 60 Yanks beat the Pirates in three World Series games by scores of 16-3, 10-0, and 12-0, but lost four close ones and dropped the Series in a one-run seventh game. New Yorks aggregate scoring margin (55-27) didnt help, just as the Bruins are not aided by their 19-8 goal advantage in this 3-3 series draw.
> 
> Weve got to be hungrier than we have been the last three times in Vancouver, said Bruins coach Claude Julien.
> 
> Unyielding Bruins roar back - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  History in the making!
Click to expand...

I saw the rangers win the cup agains vancouver in a game 7.  it was wild.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> So now it&#8217;s one game for the Stanley Cup; one game to define a season, a franchise, and &#8212; some would say &#8212; the very honor of the sport.
> 
> The Bruins demolished the curiously inept Vancouver Canucks at TD Garden again last night, 5-2, to force a seventh game in this home-sweet-home Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s a great feeling,&#8217;&#8217; said 43-year-old Bruins forward Mark Recchi. &#8220;It comes down to one game. This is what we dream of, going back to playing street hockey. We&#8217;re going to lay it on the line like they are. No pressure, just go out and play. We&#8217;re going to have a blast doing it.&#8217;&#8217;
> 
> The Bruins outscored the Canucks by a whopping 14 goals in the three games at the Garden, but have lost three one-goal games in British Columbia. The spoked-*B&#8217;s are set for the first Stanley Cup Final Game 7 in the franchise&#8217;s 87-year history *and need to heed lessons learned by . . . of all people . . . the 1960 New York Yankees.
> 
> The &#8217;60 Yanks beat the Pirates in three World Series games by scores of 16-3, 10-0, and 12-0, but lost four close ones and dropped the Series in a one-run seventh game. New York&#8217;s aggregate scoring margin (55-27) didn&#8217;t help, just as the Bruins are not aided by their 19-8 goal advantage in this 3-3 series draw.
> 
> &#8220;We&#8217;ve got to be hungrier than we have been the last three times in Vancouver,&#8217;&#8217; said Bruins coach Claude Julien.
> 
> Unyielding Bruins roar back - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  History in the making!
Click to expand...




What time is it in boston?  Oh its 15 past luongo 

sorry bad joke.


----------



## Valerie

Spoonman said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now its one game for the Stanley Cup; one game to define a season, a franchise, and  some would say  the very honor of the sport.
> 
> The Bruins demolished the curiously inept Vancouver Canucks at TD Garden again last night, 5-2, to force a seventh game in this home-sweet-home Stanley Cup Final.
> 
> Its a great feeling, said 43-year-old Bruins forward Mark Recchi. It comes down to one game. This is what we dream of, going back to playing street hockey. Were going to lay it on the line like they are. No pressure, just go out and play. Were going to have a blast doing it.
> 
> The Bruins outscored the Canucks by a whopping 14 goals in the three games at the Garden, but have lost three one-goal games in British Columbia. The spoked-*Bs are set for the first Stanley Cup Final Game 7 in the franchises 87-year history *and need to heed lessons learned by . . . of all people . . . the 1960 New York Yankees.
> 
> The 60 Yanks beat the Pirates in three World Series games by scores of 16-3, 10-0, and 12-0, but lost four close ones and dropped the Series in a one-run seventh game. New Yorks aggregate scoring margin (55-27) didnt help, just as the Bruins are not aided by their 19-8 goal advantage in this 3-3 series draw.
> 
> Weve got to be hungrier than we have been the last three times in Vancouver, said Bruins coach Claude Julien.
> 
> Unyielding Bruins roar back - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  History in the making!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the rangers win the cup agains vancouver in a game 7.  it was wild.
Click to expand...





The city of Vancouver went berserk after that loss!  




_The 1994 Stanley Cup Riot occurred in Downtown Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, on the evening of June 14, 1994 and continued into the following morning. The riot arose after Game 7 of the 1994 Stanley Cup Finals in which the Vancouver Canucks lost to the New York Rangers._

1994 Stanley Cup riot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Spoonman

Valerie said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  History in the making!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the rangers win the cup agains vancouver in a game 7.  it was wild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city of Vancouver went berserk after that loss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The 1994 Stanley Cup Riot occurred in Downtown Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada, on the evening of June 14, 1994 and continued into the following morning. The riot arose after Game 7 of the 1994 Stanley Cup Finals in which the Vancouver Canucks lost to the New York Rangers._
> 
> 1994 Stanley Cup riot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


NY went wild.  it broke the 60 some odd year drought


----------



## Claudette

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stage is set. Who would have thought this just 4 short games ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. I thought the Habs had em beat.
> 
> Was way surprised when they came back and just kept on going.
> 
> I watched them when they were a powerhouse in the 60's and early 70's.
> 
> Haven't watched hockey much since I left NH in 93.
> 
> Hope they can take the Stanley Cup back to Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've been a hardcore bruins fan since the mid 80's....along with all other boston sports teams (these last 10 years have been a long time coming for us here in boston, lol)
Click to expand...


In Northern NH your either a Boston fan or a Montreal fan. The Nordiques were there for a while in Quebec as well. 

Loved it when Montreal and Boston played. Talk about the language flying. 

Hell it took Edmonton 4 yrs to beat the Bruins. Would have loved to have seen the Oilers play the old Bruins with Orr, Esposito,  Bucyck, Cashman, Dallas Smith, Teddy Green, Sanderson with Cheevers in goal. Now there was a team. The Big Bad Bruins. Doubt Gretzky would have even gotten a look at the pipes. LOL

I was a Boston fan. Still am. Bruins and Red Sox.

Shit. Almost forgot the Pats.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Claudette said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. I thought the Habs had em beat.
> 
> Was way surprised when they came back and just kept on going.
> 
> I watched them when they were a powerhouse in the 60's and early 70's.
> 
> Haven't watched hockey much since I left NH in 93.
> 
> Hope they can take the Stanley Cup back to Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been a hardcore bruins fan since the mid 80's....along with all other boston sports teams (these last 10 years have been a long time coming for us here in boston, lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Northern NH your either a Boston fan or a Montreal fan. The Nordiques were there for a while in Quebec as well.
> 
> Loved it when Montreal and Boston played. Talk about the language flying.
> 
> Hell it took Edmonton 4 yrs to beat the Bruins. Would have loved to have seen the Oilers play the old Bruins with Orr, Esposito,  Bucyck, Cashman, Dallas Smith, Teddy Green, Sanderson with Cheevers in goal. Now there was a teaml. Doubt Gretzky would have even gotten a look at the pipes. LOL
> 
> I was a Boston fan. Still am. Bruins and Red Sox.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A-kAmOxhDI]YouTube - &#x202a;Ringside with the Boston Bruins: Classic Hockey Fights&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

I hope the Bruins can bring the New England area a much needed sports championship


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> I hope the Bruins can bring the New England area a much needed sports championship


----------



## Shooter

My Bruins are going to give me a fucking heart attack.

See you all in Game 7.

*GO BOSTON!!!!!*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Paulie said:


> I hope the Bruins can bring the New England area a much needed sports championship



For a die hard, lifelong, bruins fan like me I actually seriously feel the way you just sarcastically stated above.

I really dont care about the other sports all that much, hockey is my thing, and for me this is a much needed sports championship as we haven't won since before I was born.


----------



## CountofTuscany

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Bruins can bring the New England area a much needed sports championship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a die hard, lifelong, bruins fan like me I actually seriously feel the way you just sarcastically stated above.
> 
> I really dont care about the other sports all that much, hockey is my thing, and for me this is a much needed sports championship as we haven't won since before I was born.
Click to expand...


An early goal would go a long way tonight.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CountofTuscany said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Bruins can bring the New England area a much needed sports championship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a die hard, lifelong, bruins fan like me I actually seriously feel the way you just sarcastically stated above.
> 
> I really dont care about the other sports all that much, hockey is my thing, and for me this is a much needed sports championship as we haven't won since before I was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An early goal would go a long way tonight.
Click to expand...


crash the net, score on luongo and its over.

the first team to score a goal will most likely be the winning team with the way the games have gone in vancouver.


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a die hard, lifelong, bruins fan like me I actually seriously feel the way you just sarcastically stated above.
> 
> I really dont care about the other sports all that much, hockey is my thing, and for me this is a much needed sports championship as we haven't won since before I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early goal would go a long way tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> crash the net, score on luongo and its over.
> 
> the first team to score a goal will most likely be the winning team with the way the games have gone in vancouver.
Click to expand...

If anything, Vancouver is the team with the monkey on it's back now.  After the first two games they were expecting a short series.  Then the blowouts hit and once they started they couldn't stop them.


----------



## Ropey

Then end is near. Beats the hail out of Weinergate...


----------



## Valerie

Ropey said:


> Then end is near. Beats the hail out of Weinergate...





Absolutely!   




BTW - I heard a very disheartening statistic on the radio this morning concerning all major sports reaching the game 7 championship pinnacle, the home team has won every single time but once!  So hopefully tonight the Bruins will break that trend!


----------



## Ropey

Valerie said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then end is near. Beats the hail out of Weinergate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> BTW - I heard a very disheartening statistic on the radio this morning concerning all major sports reaching the game 7 championship pinnacle, the home team has won every single time but once!  So hopefully tonight the Bruins will break that trend!
Click to expand...


Now I'm not one for conspiracy theories, but I am old enough to remember the baseball and boxing controversies.

I'm beginning to get a bitter taste in my mouth. This is the most expensive game 7 in the history of the game.

Had it gone to 5? 6? only?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Then end is near. Beats the hail out of Weinergate...



yeah it does.

Us bruins fans are a nervous lot, we have been fans for a long time and wont be happy unless we are up by 4 goals with under 10 min left in the game .


----------



## Spoonman

Ropey said:


> Then end is near. Beats the hail out of Weinergate...



and weiner won't even get his name engraved in a trophey


----------



## ginscpy

How about going to a new system:  total number of goals scored in 7 games.  

Team with the most goals wins the Stanley Cup.

How many goals would the Canucks have to score in game 7?

Go Boston.

I wonder if there will be another riot in Vancouver like in 1994 if the Canucks lose.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Zander

Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals is one of the most exciting moments in sports. Both teams have the earned the right to be here- but only one team will get their names etched on Lord Stanley's Cup.  Let's keep the Canadian cup drought alive!! GO BRUINS!!!!!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Valerie

Lions, Tigers and BEARS!  oh my!


----------



## Zander

If this goal stands - this one is in the tank, the popcorn is popped, the butter is melted....done.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I am surrounded by canuck fans at this very moment.  The lone Btown fan...got a nice bottle of Macallans riding on this.


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't help. That team is DONE. They proved it last night. No heart. No guts. No balls. No brains. From the coach/GM right on down to the fourth liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see...
Click to expand...


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered my "Vancouver Canucks, 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" t-shirt.  I can't wait until it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I missed one or two of those LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
Click to expand...










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV5ofg0Q878]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins Hockey Rules - Victory Dance THE BEAR&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel

Grats to the Boston Bruins.

Immie


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw]YouTube - &#x202a;I&#39;m Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

nicely done.  for you bobby orr


----------



## Oddball

Respect for hockey tradition defined:

The Vancouver fans sticking around to watch the passing of the cup, with *minimal* boos and hoots.

Were this most American cities, the arena would be empty by now.


----------



## Valerie

Oddball said:


> Respect for hockey tradition defined:
> 
> The Vancouver fans sticking around to watch the passing of the cup, with *minimal* boos and hoots.
> 
> Were this most American cities, the arena would be empty by now.







   Why do you hate America?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## xotoxi

Oddball said:


> Respect for hockey tradition defined:
> 
> The Vancouver fans sticking around to watch the passing of the cup, with *minimal* boos and hoots.
> 
> Were this most American cities, the arena would be empty by now.



Fucking commie!!!


----------



## Spoonman

well played series.  3 game 7 wins.  impressive

cheers to vancouver to for a great season.


----------



## xotoxi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



And thus completes a regional championship tetrafecta in my lifetime.

Magical!!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Spoonman said:


> well played series.  3 game 7 wins.  impressive
> 
> cheers to vancouver to for a great season.



i was nervous until about 5 min left in the game and even then i wasn't happy till the 4th goal .


Im so happy.   

Good Games to vancouver.


----------



## Ropey

Congratulations Boston, & Tim Thomas, hell of a series! Hold your head up boys, you played Canadian hockey better than Vancouver and you took the cup. 

Well done.

Edit:

I will now call them the Bruins in their Den instead of the Bees in their hive and I've been calling them that for long over forty years, being an Toronto fan first and foremost. 

These Bruins, they stomped in and took the cup.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus completes a regional championship tetrafecta in my lifetime.
> 
> Magical!!!
Click to expand...


this will sound like blasphemy to many around here but this is the only one i really and truly care about.  If you haven't noticed i dont participate in the other sports threads .  Im a hockey guy.


----------



## Spoonman

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus completes a regional championship tetrafecta in my lifetime.
> 
> Magical!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this will sound like blasphemy to many around here but this is the only one i really and truly care about.  If you haven't noticed i dont participate in the other sports threads .  Im a hockey guy.
Click to expand...


same here.   yankees win, cool, giants win cool, devils or rangers win.  yea baby.


----------



## Zander

Congrats to the Boston Bruins - they played like CHAMPIONS!! WOOHOO!!!


PS- Hat's off to Vancouver - the fans showed a lot of class. it was a great series!


----------



## Valerie

I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Spoonman

Valerie said:


> I can't stop smiling.



smiling is a good thing


----------



## manifold




----------



## Spoonman

manifold said:


>



was that a money back garantee?


----------



## manifold

From game 6, the clip that sort of says it all... from two different angles:

A Bruins rookie and the Canucks captain

[youtube]k3ZZeyeznwI[/youtube]
[youtube]-cBejMff7WE[/youtube]


----------



## del

they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.

i knew it was at least six.

can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?


----------



## manifold

del said:


> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?



No chance.


----------



## Zander

del said:


> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?


how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough? 

IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

Oh, I thought this was about Stanley's cup.  I heard he needed a new one.






Never mind.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Claudette

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough?
> 
> IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!
Click to expand...


You bet. LOL They don't care if your famous or not. They will still try to kick your ass. . Gotta love hockey.  

Celebration in beantown today. Just knew they were gonna win. They had all the momentum in the game. Good for the B's. They kicked Canuck ass. 

Glad to see the cup back in Boston.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manifold said:


> From game 6, the clip that sort of says it all... from two different angles:
> 
> A Bruins rookie and the Canucks captain
> 
> [youtube]k3ZZeyeznwI[/youtube]
> [youtube]-cBejMff7WE[/youtube]



Reporter  "Why did you punch sedine"
Marchand  "I felt like it"



Marchand FTW


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Claudette said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough?
> 
> IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet. LOL They don't care if your famous or not. They will still puch your light out. Gotta love hockey.
> 
> Celebration in beantown today. Just knew they were gonna win. They had all the momentum in the game. Good for the B's. They kicked Canuck ass.
> 
> Glad to see the cup back in Boston.
Click to expand...


The official parade and celebration is set for saturday


----------



## Claudette

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop smiling.
Click to expand...



Big fat ditto on that one PP.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manifold said:


>



That is as funny as luongo telling thomas to "stay in the paint"  LOL

What time is it?  15 past luongo baby!  lol.


----------



## Oddball

* Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss*

Video: Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports

Where do they think they are, Detroit?


----------



## Claudette

Oddball said:


> * Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss*
> 
> Video: Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Where do they think they are, Detroit?




LMAO Seems everytime they lose game 7 they set the city on fire. 

Jesus. What happens when they win??


----------



## del

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough?
> 
> IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!
Click to expand...


the great ones punch back would be the point.


----------



## del

Claudette said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss*
> 
> Video: Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Where do they think they are, Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Seems everytime they lose game 7 they set the city on fire.
> 
> Jesus. What happens when they win??
Click to expand...


we'll probably never know.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough?
> 
> IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the great ones punch back would be the point.
Click to expand...


I looked up pansies in the dictionary and there was a picture of the Sedine twins


----------



## Ropey

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they kept saying he was punched 4 times on the radio lately.
> 
> i knew it was at least six.
> 
> can you imagine some rookie doing that to hull or howe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been watching hockey? They punch anyone- even the greats. Why do you think they were so tough?
> 
> IT"S FUCKING HOCKEY!!!!!! THEY FIGHT!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the great ones punch back would be the point.
Click to expand...


No they don't. They usually try and get punched out.  The losing fans might have burned some stuff, but some winning ones certainly lack class.

Know.


----------



## iggy pop

Oddball said:


> * Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss*
> 
> Video: Canucks fans set fires, vandalize after Game 7 loss - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Where do they think they are, Detroit?



I went to a hockey game in Vancouver and a Pistons game broke out.


----------



## Valerie

Hey, Toro...  Sorry about that curse I cast upon your team back on June 1st.  


http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/162982-the-cup-of-stanley-10-11-a-23.html#post3708863


----------



## Modbert

Oddball said:


> Respect for hockey tradition defined:
> 
> The Vancouver fans sticking around to watch the passing of the cup, with *minimal* boos and hoots.
> 
> Were this most American cities, the arena would be empty by now.



And then they decide to burn down the city.


----------



## manifold

The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.

He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.
> 
> He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.



hey, it's not like it's for another 11 years or something

oh, wait...


----------



## Steve Hanson

Wild series. Who would have ever predicted it would go the way it did?


----------



## Sheldon

It was a good playoffs, congrats to Beantown. I guess in New England when it rains it pours. Now hopefully the Bruins follow Anny's advice and fire-sale the key components of their championship team. Worked for the Blackhakws right? 

The most surprising series was Washington's collapse, imo. I really thought they had it this year.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Steve Hanson said:


> Wild series. Who would have ever predicted it would go the way it did?



I was wrong, I said bruins in 6.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sheldon said:


> It was a good playoffs, congrats to Beantown. I guess in New England when it rains it pours. Now hopefully the Bruins follow Anny's advice and fire-sale the key components of their championship team. Worked for the Blackhakws right?
> 
> The most surprising series was Washington's collapse, imo. I really thought they had it this year.



Who are the blackhawks again


----------



## Sheldon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good playoffs, congrats to Beantown. I guess in New England when it rains it pours. Now hopefully the Bruins follow Anny's advice and fire-sale the key components of their championship team. Worked for the Blackhakws right?
> 
> The most surprising series was Washington's collapse, imo. I really thought they had it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the blackhawks again
Click to expand...


They're the Florida Marlins of the NHL!


----------



## Claudette

manifold said:


> The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.
> 
> He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.




Where were their defensemen??

Oh wait. I forgot. The Bruins front line just rolled right over em. 

Never mind. LOL


----------



## Spoonman

Sheldon said:


> It was a good playoffs, congrats to Beantown. I guess in New England when it rains it pours. Now hopefully the Bruins follow Anny's advice and fire-sale the key components of their championship team. Worked for the Blackhakws right?
> 
> The most surprising series was Washington's collapse, imo. I really thought they had it this year.


I agree. at the start of the season I said it will be Pittsburgh or Washington against San Jose or Vancouver.


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> How about going to a new system:  total number of goals scored in 7 games.
> 
> Team with the most goals wins the Stanley Cup.
> 
> How many goals would the Canucks have to score in game 7?
> 
> Go Boston.
> 
> I wonder if there will be another riot in Vancouver like in 1994 if the Canucks lose.



Yep.   And it wasn't just anarchists out to make trouble -although they were involved also.


----------



## Valerie

Anachronism said:


> WOW. What a worthless bunch of gutless, spineless, no accout cock-sucking motherfuckers wearing the spoked-B in Tampa Bay this afternoon. They should all be rounded up and SHOT for what they did (or more truthfully what they DIDN'T do) on the ice this afternoon. If their plane crashed on the flight back to Boston tonight I wouldn't shed a single tear.
> 
> I'm done with these motherfuckers until Julien, Chiarelli, Chara, Kaberle, Lucic, and about half of the other players are GONE from Boston.








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVJbX2sb2WY]YouTube - &#x202a;Loser - Ace Ventura&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.
> 
> He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.



As a flyers fan, I'll gladly take him.

Bryzgalov is probably our best goalie pick up in YEARS, but I'm not totally sold on him.  He had a pretty good regular season but got roasted in the playoffs.  I've been watching that happen to us since Ron Hextall.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> All I know is that I'll be rooting for the Bruins even though I have zero confidence that they'll get beyond the second round.



Sometimes being wrong totally fucking ROCKS!


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Steve Hanson said:


> Wild series. Who would have ever predicted it would go the way it did?



I predicted the Bruins over the Cancuks in 6, before the playoffs started. 

And most people thought I was nuts (which they have a very good point lol).

But hey I'm wrong a lot, so I'm entitled to soak up a little glory, before putting my foot in my mouth next season haha.


----------



## manifold

JamesInFlorida said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wild series. Who would have ever predicted it would go the way it did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted the Bruins over the Cancuks in 6, before the playoffs started.
> 
> And most people thought I was nuts (which they have a very good point lol).
> 
> But hey I'm wrong a lot, so I'm entitled to soak up a little glory, before putting my foot in my mouth next season haha.
Click to expand...


You were closer than I was.  Before the finals I was predicting the Bruins in a sweep.  I expected the Bruins to impose their will and for the entire Canucks team to turtle, literally and figuratively.  Turns out I wasn't really wrong about that element, I just underestimated the Canuck's ability to steal games without showing any balls.


----------



## Sheldon

If I see any more childish gloating, I'm closing this thread. You've all been warned.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.
> 
> He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a flyers fan, I'll gladly take him.
> 
> Bryzgalov is probably our best goalie pick up in YEARS, but I'm not totally sold on him.  He had a pretty good regular season but got roasted in the playoffs.  I've been watching that happen to us since Ron Hextall.
Click to expand...


Philly is like a revolving door of goalies... Emery, Leighton, Bouchier, Bryzgalov now..

You guys have cap problems tho... I don't know how you're going to sign Bryzgalov...

Hawks would gladly take Hartnell and Carter for Campbell and the 18th 

Yeah I know, no way...


----------



## ginscpy

IMO - Vancouver will be tarnished by this for DECADES.

And their rep wasn't that great before the Stanley Cup finals...........


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wow the parade was INTENSE on saturday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqZ3gwn_m8]YouTube - &#x202a;Bruins-eye-view of the Stanley Cup victory parade&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

The Stanley Cup was on the mound at Fenway Park yesterday!


----------



## Paulie

Mr.Nick said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first goal was anything but soft, so you can't blame Luongo for that one.  But the two second period goals were both soft.  He actually swept the puck across the goalline himself after making the save on Marchand's wraparound and he basically gave up on the play on the Bergeron goal.  I can't imagine what he was thinking in either case.  But 1-0 going into the third is a lot different than 3-0.
> 
> He's clearly damaged goods now.  I can't imagine him ever recovering mentally from his performance in the finals.  But the question is what will Vancouver do with his $10mil/year contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a flyers fan, I'll gladly take him.
> 
> Bryzgalov is probably our best goalie pick up in YEARS, but I'm not totally sold on him.  He had a pretty good regular season but got roasted in the playoffs.  I've been watching that happen to us since Ron Hextall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philly is like a revolving door of goalies... Emery, Leighton, Bouchier, Bryzgalov now..
> 
> You guys have cap problems tho... I don't know how you're going to sign Bryzgalov...
> 
> Hawks would gladly take Hartnell and Carter for Campbell and the 18th
> 
> Yeah I know, no way...
Click to expand...


The cap problem would be solved by not re-signing Leino, as well as the cap amount increasing next year.

I'd rather drop Carter than Leino though.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Paulie said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a flyers fan, I'll gladly take him.
> 
> Bryzgalov is probably our best goalie pick up in YEARS, but I'm not totally sold on him.  He had a pretty good regular season but got roasted in the playoffs.  I've been watching that happen to us since Ron Hextall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly is like a revolving door of goalies... Emery, Leighton, Bouchier, Bryzgalov now..
> 
> You guys have cap problems tho... I don't know how you're going to sign Bryzgalov...
> 
> Hawks would gladly take Hartnell and Carter for Campbell and the 18th
> 
> Yeah I know, no way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cap problem would be solved by not re-signing Leino, as well as the cap amount increasing next year.
> 
> I'd rather drop Carter than Leino though.
Click to expand...


I agree with you. I think Carter's so overrated, and I'd much rather have Leino. I think Philly will be trouble when Van Riemsdyk's entry level contract is up. I think that's ultimately why they'll get rid of Leino.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> *Boston over Montreal in 7*
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> *Boston over Philly in 7*
> 
> *Boston over Pittsburgh in 6*
> 
> 
> *Boston over Vancouver in 6*
> 
> 
> *Bruins win cup.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> 
> Pass me the mother fuckin' kool-aid!
Click to expand...


I love being wrong sometimes.


----------



## Article 15

JamesInFlorida said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should just give out the trophy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they wont win. Yes I went there. lol.
Click to expand...


This guy is a genius.


----------



## Modbert

JamesInFlorida said:


> Vancouver over Chicago in 7
> LA over San Jose in 6
> Detroit over Phoenix in 4
> Nashville over Anaheim in 6
> 
> Vancouver over LA in 5
> Detroit over Nashville in 5
> 
> Vancouver over Detroit in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Washington over NYR in 6
> Philly over Buffalo in 4
> Boston over Montreal in 7
> Pittsburgh over Tampa in 6
> 
> Pittsburgh over Washington in 5
> Boston over Philly in 7
> 
> Boston over Pittsburgh in 6
> 
> 
> 
> Boston over Vancouver in 6
> 
> Bruins win cup.



Can I get the next Powerball numbers please?


----------

